# Termometro minima/maxima - LIDL



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 17:06)

A partir de amanha no LIDL







Fonte: http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/SID-4192...l/Ofertas.htm?action=showDetail&id=2518&ar=91

Posso assegurar que são bons, e por este preço, são practicamente dados.


----------



## Nickname (29 Jan 2014 às 17:10)

4 euros? Isso é dado, vou comprar 2 ou 3


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

Tenho um igual (muito parecido) já há vários anos.
Até agora tem funcionado bem. Pelo preço é um bom investimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 17:23)

Nickname disse:


> 4 euros? Isso é dado, vou comprar 2 ou 3




O lidl sempre vendeu estes termometros a 5,99 euros, agora resolveram baixar o preço, a malta agradece.

Comprar alguns, proteger os sensores como deve ser, e distribui-los numa determinada zona de forma a registar as temperaturas minimas, é interessante, já o fiz inúmeras vezes em áreas de relevo acidentado.

Também vou comprar uns quantos, vale a pena.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Jan 2014 às 17:50)

Por mais 6€, costumam vender, um sem fios, com alarmes, DCFs e afins, tambem muito bom..


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 18:02)

Sei do que falas,também tenho um, é bastante bom, tendo em conta o baixo custo.

O ponto forte deste termometro(3.99euros) é sobretudo a rapidez na procura da temperatura, chega a ser impressionante.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2014 às 18:52)

Instrumento precioso em qualquer passeio no âmbito meteorológico!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2014 às 19:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> A partir de amanha no Lidl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu já tinha visto na Dica da Semana, mas fiquei com uma pequena dúvida, ele memoriza a mínima e máxima, mas se calhar isso já é pedir demais.   Esse termómetro é para ser colocado no carro, por isso, ter alarme para o gelo ao menos é assim que apresentasse no folheto.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2014 às 19:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu já tinha visto na Dica da Semana, mas fiquei com uma pequena dúvida, ele memoriza a mínima e máxima, mas se calhar isso já é pedir demais.   Esse termómetro é para ser colocado no carro, por isso, ter alarme para o gelo ao menos é assim que apresentasse no folheto.



Por incrível que pareça, este termometro tambem memoriza os extremos termicos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por incrível que pareça, este termometro tambem memoriza os extremos termicos.



Obrigado pela informação. Amanhã, a ver se não me esqueço de passar no LIDL a ver se tem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jan 2014 às 19:49)

Parece que finalmente vou ter um termómetro que regista máximas e mínimas! Porém, tenho de ter cuidado com a radiação e tudo mais. Obrigado pela informação, amanhã espero vir para casa já com 1 na mão


----------



## FRibeiro (29 Jan 2014 às 20:13)

É de facto um optimo instrumento de medida da temperatura. 
A rapidez com que capta as alterações da temp, chega a ser por vezes de 1seg.
Ao nível da temp. min. bastante preciso se estiver bem exposto. Ao nível da máxima, basta um bocadinho de radiação a mais e mesmo sem ser directa para os valores serem logo alterados (como seria de esperar). 
Capta mínimas e máximas diárias ou as min e max absolutas. 
Alarme de gelo começa aos 3.0ºC


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2014 às 20:18)

épa não desdenhem os equipamentos do lidl eles pelos menos sao made in europa


----------



## bigfire (30 Jan 2014 às 00:56)

Mas vai ser posto a venda em todos os lidls? Que cuidados se deve ter para um melhor funcionamento?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 10:05)

bigfire disse:


> Mas vai ser posto a venda em todos os lidls? Que cuidados se deve ter para um melhor funcionamento?



Sim, é  em todos os LIDL.
Quanto aos cuidados, são os mesmo de sempre, determinada distancia das paredes e altura do solo,local arejado, e um RS para quem não consiga coloca-lo num sitio sombrio, etc,etc.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2014 às 10:24)

Colmatando e realçando a info já muito bem referida por aqui:

1 - Excelente instrumento na relação qualidade preço.
2 - Um indicador portátil útil em viagem, em medições em diversos locais, no carro, etc..
3 - Extremamente prático e facilmente adptável.
4 - NÃO é uma estação meteorológica. De facto sem se encontrar devidamente protegido, o sensor é extremamente sensível aos efeitos de radiação e as máximas serão certamente muito inflacionadas perante condições de exposição solar. 

Em resumo, uma pechincha, uma excelente oportunidade, um artigo a adquirir sem dúvida se tiverem oportunidade, tendo em conta a utilização referida


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2014 às 12:28)

Já cá tenho o meu para me acompanhar na medição das inversões  

Para uma coisinha tão pequena, o manual de instruções é enorme 

Não há outra forma de acertar a hora sem ter de percorrer os 60 minutos de cada hora, a partir do 0?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 12:52)

Geiras disse:


> Já cá tenho o meu para me acompanhar na medição das inversões
> 
> Para uma coisinha tão pequena, o manual de instruções é enorme
> 
> Não há outra forma de acertar a hora sem ter de percorrer os 60 minutos de cada hora, a partir do 0?




Acabou o stock de inversões térmicas. 
Colocas o sensor junto à ribeira e está feito.

Também já fui buscar os meus, notei diferença na procura, no LIDL da minha zona restavam poucos, isto comparando com a ultima promoção(Fevereiro 2013).

Penso que não, é uma questão de ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 13:14)

Ja agora,deixo aqui uma foto com os dois últimos termometros da Auriol.

O lá de trás é referente a Fevereiro de 2013.(5.99 Euros)
O outro é da promoção de hoje.(3.99 Euros)


O design mudou um pouco,notasse que é mais robusto que o anterior,boa mudança.


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

Eish pah, que não posso ter o sensor ao lado da estação, atrofia toda e deixa de receber os dados LOOL


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2014 às 14:13)

Aqui também já cá mora um


----------



## jotackosta (30 Jan 2014 às 14:23)

Por aqui moram dois eheh

Tenho sorte de ter três LIDL nas redondezas!

Comprei um para levar comigo onde seja preciso e outro para o carro resta saber agora a melhor localização para colocar o sensor


----------



## bigfire (30 Jan 2014 às 16:06)

Também já cá tenho o meu, por acaso até dá mesmo jeito!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jan 2014 às 16:27)

Boas,
Também fui comprar um para comparar com os valores que tenho registado.
Para acertar as horas é que demorou um bocado...mas pelo preço não se pode pedir mais!

http://i.imgur.com/UpkCRAT.jpg


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2014 às 17:00)

Estes termómetros costumam ter alguma diferença das estações. Não sei se hei de ir comprar, pois já tive um e fiquei desiludido, e ainda para mais o fio do sensor acabou por se soltar.

Também confirmam estas diferenças, se não tiver essas diferenças, isto é se vocês o acharem bom ainda lá passo 

Na altura o que eu comprei foi este (há uns 5 anos acho eu):http://static1.troca-se.com/uploads/items/2012/12/19/21/129015/Termometro-Digital-SilverCrest_50d235387357f.jpg


----------



## bigfire (30 Jan 2014 às 17:03)

Para testar o termómetro, coloquei-o na minha varanda, mas agora tou curioso, na temperatura interior dá 7,5º graus, e na temperatura exterior dá 9,3º graus. Alguém me pode explicar essa diferença toda?


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2014 às 17:07)

Mais um utilizador feliz aqui! Por agora está no interior mas a temperatura está bem certinha com a minha Oregon.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 17:13)

Ja ha muitos anos que compro estes termometros, e sempre se portaram bem.
Usei-os inclusive num trabalho da faculdade, a par de muitos outros instrumentos de medição.
Ainda hoje comprei 6.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2014 às 17:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ja ha muitos anos que compro estes termometros, e sempre se portaram bem.
> Ainda hoje comprei 6.



Então mas eles têm tido diferenças dos termómetros das estações ou não?


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2014 às 17:18)

Qualquer termómetro terá diferença. No meu caso, ainda estando no interior tem diferença mínima  ou mesmo nula, tendo a minha Oregon 15,3ºC e a Auriol 15,4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Qualquer termómetro terá diferença. No meu caso, ainda estando no interior tem diferença mínima  ou mesmo nula, tendo a minha Oregon 15,3ºC e a Auriol 15,4ºC.



Pois mas eu gostava era de saber como é que se porta a sonda exterior...

É que eu tenho um outro termómetro para além de duas estações, mas esse mesmo termómetro é muito ''bailarina'' a temperatura está sempre a mudar.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2014 às 17:20)

Estou a falar da sonda exterior, que está no interior também ainda.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 17:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então mas eles têm tido diferenças dos termómetros da estações ou não?



Diferenças minimas, talvez uns 0,5ºC,no maximo, o que é excelente.
Como sei que são bons, já nem me preocupo com isso.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2014 às 17:26)

Não sei então, eu só tenho receio que seja como o outro. É que quando eu o tive as diferenças eram de graus e não de décimas. Mas se vocês dizem que vale a pena...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 17:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não sei então, eu só tenho receio que seja como o outro. É que quando eu o tive as diferenças eram de graus e não de décimas. Mas se vocês dizem que vale a pena...



Diferenças em graus? então não valia  mesmo nada,com estes termometros isso não acontece de certeza.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2014 às 17:48)

Actualmente no exterior, com uma estabilização bem rápida.

Auriol: 9,1ºC
PCE (no telhado): 8,6ºC.
A Auriol ainda vai descendo mais já mais lentamente.


----------



## CptRena (30 Jan 2014 às 17:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não sei então, eu só tenho receio que seja como o outro. É que quando eu o tive as diferenças eram de graus e não de décimas. Mas se vocês dizem que vale a pena...



Cuidado com as comparações. De certo as condições em que se encontrava cada sonda não eram nada iguais.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2014 às 17:52)

Bem, estou a ver que também tenho que ir comprar um brinquedo desses. 

Espero que amanhã à tarde ainda haja aqui no Lidl de Bragança.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2014 às 18:10)

CptRena disse:


> Cuidado com as comparações. De certo as condições em que se encontrava cada sonda não eram nada iguais.



Na maior parte dos casos é isso mesmo que acontece: As sondas podem ser iguais e terem valores muito diferentes dependendo das condições.

Já agora provavelmente este termómetro apresenta como condições internas um sensor instalado dentro da "consola". Esse sensor será semrpe mais lento a responder porque não está exposto, logo menos fiável. Mesmo o exterior é como já disse: Não é o melhor método para medir temperaturas, é contudo um instrumento de excelente utilidade.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Jan 2014 às 18:13)

Cá está o bicho, estava na dúvida se o iria comprar ou não, não porque duvida-se das suas capacidades...depois lá fui eu ao LIDL de Paços de Ferreira, comprei 2 e ainda ficaram lá 38! 







Apenas diferença de *0.1ºC* para o da minha estação!


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

bigfire disse:


> Para testar o termómetro, coloquei-o na minha varanda, mas agora tou curioso, na temperatura interior dá 7,5º graus, e na temperatura exterior dá 9,3º graus. Alguém me pode explicar essa diferença toda?



Estava ao sol? Exposto à radiação, ainda que difusa?

Não nos podemos esquecer que o sensor exterior não tem qualquer protecção contra a radiação.





jonas_87 disse:


> Ainda hoje comprei 6.



Ahahaha!

Vais minar os vales da tua região em noites de inversão térmica, é?


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2014 às 19:31)

Parece que sim, pena agora as inversões andarem desaparecidas 

Amanha em principio já te enviarei os RS's para protegeres os sensores


----------



## bigfire (30 Jan 2014 às 19:35)

AnDré disse:


> Estava ao sol? Exposto à radiação, ainda que difusa?
> 
> Não nos podemos esquecer que o sensor exterior não tem qualquer protecção contra a radiação.



Não, debaixo da varanda, o céu tava nublado, o sensor tava junto ao aparelho principal para testar, e dá esses valores com grande diferença.


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2014 às 19:38)

bigfire disse:


> Não, debaixo da varanda, o céu tava nublado, o sensor tava junto ao aparelho principal para testar, e dá esses valores com grande diferença.



Pois, com céu nublado é óbvio que sofre influência de radiação difusa.


----------



## bigfire (30 Jan 2014 às 19:41)

Geiras disse:


> Pois, com céu nublado é óbvio que sofre influência de radiação difusa.



Mas não deveria ter a mesma temperatura, estando um ao lado do outro?


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2014 às 19:42)

bigfire disse:


> Não, debaixo da varanda, o céu tava nublado, o sensor tava junto ao aparelho principal para testar, e dá esses valores com grande diferença.



E dentro de casa?

O meu, quando o liguei dentro de casa, a temperatura exterior era exactamente igual à temperatura interior.


----------



## bigfire (30 Jan 2014 às 19:43)

AnDré disse:


> E dentro de casa?
> 
> O meu, quando o liguei dentro de casa, a temperatura exterior era exactamente igual à temperatura interior.



Tenho-o cá dentro, e tem diferença  de 1º grau.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2014 às 19:44)

bigfire disse:


> Mas não deveria ter a mesma temperatura, estando um ao lado do outro?



O sensor da temperatura exterior está exposto, ou seja, apanha com tudo o que é radiação, e o sensor à mínima alteração altera logo a temperatura.

Por outro lado, o da temperatura interior não está tão exposto, estando mais protegido das radiações, mas de certa forma não tão sensível às variações de temperatura, daí a diferença de temperaturas


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 19:48)

AnDré disse:


> Ahahaha!
> 
> Vais minar os vales da tua região em noites de inversão térmica, é?



Exacto,basicamente é isso que eu faço, ja algum tempo, e assim sei o padrão termico dos vales, ou seja os sectores mais frios e outros menos frios.
As diferenças entre o topo e o fundo já não metem pica medir.

Não será na minha região, mas la para a zona saloia, tenho um vale em vista bem interessante para estudar a inversão, até foram os meus familiares que o indicaram.
Enfim, pancadas.


----------



## bigfire (30 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O sensor da temperatura exterior está exposto, ou seja, apanha com tudo o que é radiação, e o sensor à mínima alteração altera logo a temperatura.
> 
> Por outro lado, o da temperatura interior não está tão exposto, estando mais protegido das radiações, mas de certa forma não tão sensível às variações de temperatura, daí a diferença de temperaturas



Só se for essa a explicação, tenho no quarto onde ta o aquecimento ligado, e onde ta o receptor da minha estação meteorológica, para comparar os valores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2014 às 19:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não será na minha região, mas la para a zona saloia, tenho um vale em vista bem interessante para estudar a inversão, até foram os meus familiares que o indicarem.


Em que zona?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 19:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Em que zona?



Aqui mesmo:  38°59'8.30"N   9°21'6.56"W


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2014 às 20:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui mesmo:  38°59'8.30"N   9°21'6.56"W



Em Bucelas é que é  Alguns membros já por lá passaram para registar a temperatura e de facto chegou mesmo aos 0ºC pela 1 da manhã, penso eu


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2014 às 20:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Em Bucelas é que é  Alguns membros já por lá passaram para registar a temperatura e de facto chegou mesmo aos 0ºC pela 1 da manhã, penso eu



Sim, é um local bem interessante, mas o que não falta são vales e várzeas com potencial idêntico ou superior, os factores que influenciam a intensidade das inversões são muitos mais do que se possa pensar.

Bem, não me vou alongar mais, o topico nada tem a ver com isto que estamos a falar.


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2014 às 21:25)

Pff.... a várzea quintacondense comparada com esses vales é um congelador


----------



## Sanxito (31 Jan 2014 às 17:41)

Boas pessoal. 2 também já cá moram, e o lightning também foi buscar um. :-)
Agora venham as inversões para testar os ditos cujos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2014 às 17:48)

E continuam a ter grandes diferenças, ou são mínimas na maior parte dos casos?


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2014 às 17:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E continuam a ter grandes diferenças, ou são mínimas na maior parte dos casos?



Tanta desconfiança, já aqui foi dito que as diferenças são minimas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2014 às 18:01)

Eu vou lá agora, talvez já não haja visto que Tondela é uma cidade pequena talvez não tenham encomendado muitos. Também quero como é que ele funciona e para além disso ando a precisar de arranjar um termómetro para levar para o exterior


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2014 às 18:19)

Já acabaram... Ou melhor, restavam duas caixas vazias, grandes ladrões


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2014 às 18:39)

Estou com 11,0ºC na minha Auriol agora e 10,8ºC na PCE no telhado. Diferenças mínimas, ainda agora estavam com o mesmo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2014 às 18:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estou com 11,0ºC na minha Auriol agora e 10,8ºC na PCE no telhado. Diferenças mínimas, ainda agora estavam com o mesmo.



Olhe agora já fui tarde, duvidei devido à má experiência que tive. Não sei se em Viseu ainda haverá...


----------



## jotackosta (31 Jan 2014 às 18:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Olhe agora já fui tarde, duvidei devido à má experiência que tive... Não sei se em Viseu ainda haverá...



Caso não encontres por Viseu, tenta no de Mangualde. Comprei o meu ontem em Viseu por volta das 9h15 e já havia muita gente de volta das promoções. Termómetros tinham muitos, agora se chegaram até hoje...


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2014 às 19:10)

jotackosta disse:


> Caso não encontres por Viseu, tenta no de Mangualde. Comprei o meu ontem em Viseu por volta das 9h15 e já havia muita gente de volta das promoções. Termómetros tinham muitos, agora se chegaram até hoje...



Pior é que só posso passar por lá amanhã...


----------



## guimeixen (31 Jan 2014 às 19:22)

Boas
Também comprei um ontem.
http://i.imgur.com/LII2UYf.jpg


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2014 às 01:44)




----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 01:57)

Lá está, diferença minima, o que é notável para um termometro que custou uns irrisórios 4 euros...


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2014 às 02:32)

E chegam a estar com os mesmos valores!! Além disso, o sensor da Auriol não está exposto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2014 às 14:58)

Já não havia nada em Viseu, estavam lá dois mas com o display partido... Terá que ficar para uma próxima


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2014 às 20:02)

Acabei de comprar 1! No Lidl da Parede ainda havia alguns!


----------



## ogalo (1 Fev 2014 às 20:34)

Mas um aqui comprado, sobraram uns 5 ....


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2014 às 21:20)

Pois aqui pela zona está tudo ''lambido'' se eu soubesse onde há e qual e se o local fosse próximo. Por acaso não tentei Santa Comba Dão.


----------



## nelson972 (1 Fev 2014 às 21:38)

Comprei 2.
Muito bons, parecem ser duráveis.
Obrigado pela dica.


----------



## CptRena (1 Fev 2014 às 21:54)

Também já comprei 2 para o je. Um para o quarto e outro para andar com ele nas viagens. 
Comparei as temperaturas dadas com as do sensor do carro, e não foge muito (o do carro tem resolução de 1°C). O sensor do carro tem mais dificuldade em perder calor, mas ganha calor facilmente.

No Lidl onde comprei, Verdemilho, ainda ficaram lá alguns (10 ou assim), eu ainda me pus a escolher a ver se não trazia nenhum estragado, e felizmente parece que me safei, apesar de um deles a caixa já tinha sido aberta e o fio do sensor pareceu-me já ter estado desenrolado, mas a pilha ainda estava no invólucro. O outro estava imaculado 
Aqui na zona tenho 3 Lidls (Esgueira, Verdemilho e Vagos) sendo o de Verdemilho o mais próximo de casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2014 às 22:00)

Epa, parece que o pessoal está satisfeito,ainda bem, nunca quis enganar ninguem.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2014 às 22:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa, parece que o pessoal está satisfeito,ainda bem, nunca quis enganar ninguem.



Eu estou! 

O meu sensor tem estado em linha com as estações on-line aqui de Bragança, apenas com 2 ou 3 décimas de diferença no máximo, é muito útil para medir as mínimas, já as máximas estando exposto ao Sol são para esquecer.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2014 às 22:42)

Aqui quase zero diferenças, quando as há são reais devido a vento ou a pequenas inversões que se dão da altura do 2º andar para o telhado! 4,7ºC nas duas estações. Estou satisfeitíssimo, é um belo "brinquedo".


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

Amanhã vou ver se ainda apanho um, por cá


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 00:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa, parece que o pessoal está satisfeito,ainda bem, nunca quis enganar ninguem.



Pois eu acreditei em si, mas fiquei sempre dominado pela má experiência que tive há uns anos. Se eu pudesse ter agora um... Pelos vistos as pessoas aqui do distrito são loucas por termómetros, se nuns sítios ainda há para venda aqui não.

Desculpe-me se pensou que eu estava a duvidar da sua palavra.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 00:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois eu acreditei em sim, mas fiquei sempre dominado pela má experiência que tive há uns anos. Se eu pudesse ter agora um... Pelos vistos as pessoas aqui do distrito são loucas por termómetros, se nuns sítios ainda há para venda aqui não.
> 
> Desculpe-me se pensou que eu estava a duvidar da sua palavra.



Não tens que pedir desculpa de nada, apenas disse aquilo num tom de brincadeira, nada mais, é perfeitamente compreensível que estivesses um pouco reticente na compra do dito termometro auriol.
Já agora trata-me por tu,essas formalidades aqui no fórum não fazem sentido.


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2014 às 13:59)

Por cá já mora um.
Sim um, porque era o único que havia na loja. Que sorte 

Agora é tentar colocar as horas direitas


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2014 às 15:13)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rsoewydyt61jutj/auriol.jpg

O improviso é das melhores coisas  Mas obviamente que está longe da realidade, alguma ideia para abrigos para estações como estas?


----------



## dlourenco (2 Fev 2014 às 16:31)

Qual o melhor sítio para por o sensor no carro para não haver leituras erradas de temperatura? Já mandei vir um do ebay por 2e e funcionou que nem uma maravilha durante bastante tempo, até que um tarde fervente aqui em Braga no verão ele autenticamente estava derretido hehe o compartimento da pilha estourou tb. penso que lia 70 graus e tal...


----------



## jonekko (2 Fev 2014 às 19:42)

Para quem ainda estiver interessado e que seja da zona, no chapim, ramada pelo final da tarde ainda havia uns 10 em stock.


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2014 às 19:55)

jonekko disse:


> Para quem ainda estiver interessado e que seja da zona, no chapim, ramada pelo final da tarde ainda havia uns 10 em stock.



Seria "fixe" se o dispositivo registasse o _timestamp_ das min e max. Então, relógio já tem, só faltava juntar o útil com o útil.


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2014 às 21:01)

dlourenco disse:


> Qual o melhor sítio para por o sensor no carro para não haver leituras erradas de temperatura? Já mandei vir um do ebay por 2e e funcionou que nem uma maravilha durante bastante tempo, até que um tarde fervente aqui em Braga no verão ele autenticamente estava derretido hehe o compartimento da pilha estourou tb. penso que lia 70 graus e tal...



No carro, com este sensor vais ter sempre leituras erradas penso eu. Tal como diz no manual de instruções e pelo que tenho lido pela net o melhor local será mesmo  no pára-choques ou nas dobradiças das portas dianteiras. No pára-choques vais ter sempre o problema de levar com o calor do motor/radiador etc, mas em andamento, com o ar a entrar dizem que ameniza a coisa (e terás de passar o cabo do interior para esse sítio). Actualmente a maior parte dos carros vem com os sensores de temperatura aí, mesmo em frente ao radiador. Com o carro parado, principalmente no Verão, com o piso quente, motor etc, as máximas vão ser erróneas claro...mas enquanto fores andando ficam mais "certinhas". Há quem coloque dentro do retrovisor... 

Eu coloquei-o entre a porta dianteira e a traseira (na parte exterior), de manhã o sol bateu no carro e a temperatura upa upa, ainda por cima carro preto...o sensor é mesmo bastante sensível.

O termómetro, no carro, terás de esquecer as máximas penso eu, as *mínimas* até que têm acertado com as da minha estação meteorológica. O melhor é experimentar vários locais e tentar ver o que apresenta menos leituras erradas.


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2014 às 21:47)

Estação: 10,9ºC
Auriol: 10,9ºC


----------



## dlourenco (2 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

jotackosta disse:


> No carro, com este sensor vais ter sempre leituras erradas penso eu. Tal como diz no manual de instruções e pelo que tenho lido pela net o melhor local será mesmo  no pára-choques ou nas dobradiças das portas dianteiras. No pára-choques vais ter sempre o problema de levar com o calor do motor/radiador etc, mas em andamento, com o ar a entrar dizem que ameniza a coisa (e terás de passar o cabo do interior para esse sítio). Actualmente a maior parte dos carros vem com os sensores de temperatura aí, mesmo em frente ao radiador. Com o carro parado, principalmente no Verão, com o piso quente, motor etc, as máximas vão ser erróneas claro...mas enquanto fores andando ficam mais "certinhas". Há quem coloque dentro do retrovisor...
> 
> Eu coloquei-o entre a porta dianteira e a traseira (na parte exterior), de manhã o sol bateu no carro e a temperatura upa upa, ainda por cima carro preto...o sensor é mesmo bastante sensível.
> 
> O termómetro, no carro, terás de esquecer as máximas penso eu, as *mínimas* até que têm acertado com as da minha estação meteorológica. O melhor é experimentar vários locais e tentar ver o que apresenta menos leituras erradas.



O sítio onde sempre aconselharam foi na dobradiça da porta dianteira.  É resguardado mas mesmo assim o calor do motor também influência. Já o pus também no retrovisor (exterior) também mas não fica resguardado e se tenho de ligar a sofagem sobe logo a temperatura. Só mesmo em andamento como diz é que se torna 'mais' certo. Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## jotackosta (2 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

Geiras disse:


> Estação: 10,9ºC
> Auriol: 10,9ºC



Que belo brinquedo hein?
Também estou contente com a aquisição!!


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2014 às 22:40)

A minha montagem do sensor externo. Com o RS feito recorrendo a técnicas aeroespaciais  (Sei que não é a melhor instalação, mas para o tipo de sensor que é (3m de cabo) acho que já é bem boa. As temperaturas andam muito próximas às da EMA do nosso colega Estação SP, mas a dele tem tendência a arrefecer mais, até porque ocorrem inversões facilmente lá)


1ª Tentativa...













Muito perto da parede da casa.
2ª Tentativa...












Leituras:
1ª Logo a seguir a colocar (manusear) o RS.







2ª Já em condições estáveis







P.S.:A qualidade das fotos é a de sempre (caca de telemóvel )


----------



## darque_viana (4 Fev 2014 às 13:29)

Boas! Parece que já apanhei este tópico tarde demais 

De qualquer das formas, gostava de esclarecer algumas dúvidas, caso surja novamente a oportunidade de arranjar um brinquedo destes.

Como funciona a nível de fios? Vi nas fotos do colega CptRena que há um fio ligado ao sensor, fio esse que entra pela janela/porta. Se o fio é de 3m, significa que estamos limitados em termos de "raio de acção"? Ou existe algum retransmissor, ou algo semelhante? Isto porque também li que alguns colegas iam "espalhar" sensores pelas redondezas, e não tenho a certeza como é que isso é possível.  

Tendo um brinquedo destes, que tipo de protecção deve ter? é viável colocá-lo debaixo da varanda do vizinho de cima, onde já não apanha sol directamente?

Desculpem as minhas perguntas mas sou pouco experiente nestas coisas. Vou ver se procuro no resto do fórum e no google alguma informação sobre este assunto


----------



## CptRena (4 Fev 2014 às 16:52)

Olá

O "brinquedo" tem um sensor integrado (T interior) e tem um sensor na ponta de um cabo com 3m (T exterior), não extensível (estamos limitados a 3m).
Tenho aqui dentro o brinquedo em cima de uma estante, e o cabo dá mesmo à medida (ainda tenho mais cerca de 50cm de liberdade) para colocar o sensor onde o pus.

O que os colegas dizem é colocar totalmente o conjunto de sensores (int e ext) no local onde querem medir as temperaturas (caso específico de temperaturas em locais propícios a inversão térmica - ar mais frio em baixo; ar mais quente em cima). Depois no dia seguinte vão lá e verificam a temperatura mínima que ocorreu. Por isso é que compram logo resmas deles para espalhar por vários locais.



> Tendo um brinquedo destes, que tipo de protecção deve ter? é viável colocá-lo debaixo da varanda do vizinho de cima, onde já não apanha sol directamente?



Quanto menos sol directo apanhar, melhor. Depois há que ter cautela à radição difusa naqueles dias de nebulosidade em que a claridade até faz doer a cabeça. No meu caso fiz um abrigo rudimentar, à experiência, para proteger do tal aquecimento (e também arrefecimento durante algumas noites) radiativo.

O problema de colocar na varanda, tal como a mim, é o facto de sofrer a interferência das paredes próximas (incluindo o chão). Se colocar debaixo da varanda do vizinho (muito próximo do tecto) deverá sofrer influência positiva pois o ar quente irá ter tendência a circular para lá e acumular em dias de vento nulo ou muito fraco. Junto ao chão também sofre positivamente quando o sol o aquece e este aquece o ar imediatamente acima e durante a noite (céu limpo), este perde calor por radiação o que o torna um local mais frio. O melhor é o meio termo, como eu tentei colocar.
Nunca vai estar segundo as normas, mas se conseguirmos aproximar o mais possível, melhor.


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Fev 2014 às 20:48)

darque_viana disse:


> Boas! Parece que já apanhei este tópico tarde demais
> 
> De qualquer das formas, gostava de esclarecer algumas dúvidas, caso surja novamente a oportunidade de arranjar um brinquedo destes.
> 
> ...



O lidl de darque ainda tinha bastantes, tenho um destes no carro à algum tempo, mas só mesmo para lá, em termos de outras colocações acho-o muito limitado.
Costumam ter outro em venda via radio (+6€), tambem tenho um, e é muito mais pratico e com mais funções, muito fiavel....


----------



## darque_viana (4 Fev 2014 às 21:17)

Obrigado pela explicação, fiquei esclarecido! 

Talvez ainda passe pelo Lidl para ver se tenho sorte. Caso consiga um, talvez faça também um abrigo e o coloque no tal meio termo.


----------



## Paelagius (5 Fev 2014 às 00:34)

CptRena disse:


> Quanto menos sol directo apanhar, melhor. Depois há que ter cautela à radição difusa naqueles dias de nebulosidade em que a claridade até faz doer a cabeça. No meu caso fiz um abrigo rudimentar, à experiência, para proteger do tal aquecimento (e também arrefecimento durante algumas noites) radiativo.



No meu caso, o Tint encontra-se no interior de uma mini-estufa Ikea, apoiado num pequeno vaso de plástico vazio de 10cm de altura, e o Text encontra-se revestido com película transparente à volta para proteger da demais água. Ainda assim, e apesar de distanciado das paredes, o parapeito da varanda voltada para Sul constitui um abrigo à radiação e à demais chuva. O fio passa entre a estrutura de metal e o painel de plástico com altura de 30cm, não ficando sujeito à acção das tampas que poderiam, com o tempo, danificá-lo.


----------



## darque_viana (5 Fev 2014 às 20:51)

Fui ao Lidl aqui perto e ainda tinha uns 30, se não mais!
E tantos colegas aqui que se queixaram de andar atrás deles e já não havia


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

Não tenho a certeza como se processa, mas creio que se o produto não estiver disponível na loja de x localidade, podem mandar vir de outra localidade.


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2014 às 20:54)

Estação: 11,3ºC
Auriol: 11,3ºC

Cada vez me arrependo menos e mais satisfeito fico com esta aquisição. Excelente sensor!

Agora faltam as inversões, malandras...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

Também tenho estado muito satisfeito, a diferença máxima tem sido de 1ºC e isso é devido a uma estar no telhado e a outra mais abaixo.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

Eu estive bem satisfeito até à cerca de 1 hora atrás. Começou a passar-se, estava tão certinho, enfim... Amanhã passo no lidl para ver se ainda há algum para fazer uma troca. Com 10.3ºc neste momento ele decide apresentar 16.3ºc, depois 24.0ºc...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu estive bem satisfeito até à cerca de 1 hora atrás. Começou a passar-se, estava tão certinho, enfim... Amanhã passo no lidl para ver se ainda há algum para fazer uma troca. Com 10.3ºc neste momento ele decide apresentar 16.3ºc, depois 24.0ºc...



Grande azar, curioso nunca me aconteceu e já comprei varios, mas é melhor não falar muito, pois posso ser o próximo.


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande azar, curioso nunca me aconteceu e já comprei varios, mas é melhor não falar muito, pois posso ser o próximo.



No teu caso estraga-se um, tens outros 20 bons


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 00:16)

Geiras disse:


> No teu caso estraga-se um, tens outros 20 bons



Por acaso, é mais ou menos isso, digamos que é uma salvaguarda,para alem de paranoia,claro.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Fev 2014 às 00:21)

Eu comprei 2, mas dei um a um amigo, e claro não lhe vou pedi-lo de volta. Se não tiverem mais, que acho difícil terem, tenho que procurar outro noutro sitio.


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu comprei 2, mas dei um a um amigo, e claro não lhe vou pedi-lo de volta. Se não tiverem mais, que acho difícil terem, tenho que procurar outro noutro sitio.



Amanhã passo pelo Lidl da Qta. do Conde e digo-te alguma coisa


----------



## Hazores (7 Fev 2014 às 10:23)

Tal pena não haver o lidl nos Açores


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2014 às 20:01)

O meu sensor foi vítima da _Stephanie_... O termómetro "externo" pifou, anda com valores muito irreais (prova disso, coloquei-o no congelador e não baixou dos 6.0ºC).


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

Eiseh grande azar, já com o *Sanxito* aconteceu o mesmo. 
Os meus, por enquanto, vão funcionando bem.

Vais ao LIDL que eles mandam vir outro.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2014 às 20:14)

O meu acho que também, está me a dar temperatura a mais igualmente. Estranho dado que este sensor é completamente protegido contra a chuva já que a tecnologia é a mesma da que se vê nos carros, mas pronto.


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Fev 2014 às 20:29)

Não fizeram Rs em condições


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2014 às 20:42)

Não tem nada a ver contra a radiação, até porque o meu onde estava colocado não apanha radiação directa nenhuma. Penso ter mesmo sido da chuva, pensava eu que não fazia mal...


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Fev 2014 às 20:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não tem nada a ver contra a radiação, até porque o meu onde estava colocado não apanha radiação directa nenhuma. Penso ter mesmo sido da chuva, pensava eu que não fazia mal...



Qualquer sensor por muito isolado que pareça estar, merece sempre um RS/abrigo
Por acaso o emissor que tenho do Lidl, via radio, está num alpendre, com estas chuvadas, apanhou um pouco de gotas, mas continua a funcionar


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 21:14)

Por acaso,só agora é que comecei a usar RS(feito pelo Geiras), pois sempre consegui contornar o "problema" da radiação e chuva.
Ainda assim, o RS veio dar um grande jeito, os dados agora partilhados são melhores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2014 às 19:20)

Não quero deitar já foguetes, mas parece-me que o meu sensor de T.exterior voltou a debitar dados correctos! 

Depois de uma _operação cirúrgica_, comentada com o SpiderVV, os dados voltaram a estar correctos! 

Vai estar mais uns dias em testes, e só depois terei a confirmação da sua recuperação ou não


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2014 às 19:45)

Era deitar-lhe álcool isopropílico para cima que resolvia o problema


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2014 às 19:49)

Estes termómetros digitais ficam "marados" se apanharem muita chuva e durante uns dias os valores que transmitem são demasiado inflacionados. O meu já está a funcionar outra vez correctamente mas durante uns dias andou a viajar pelos trópicos a avaliar pelas temperaturas que apresentava mas depois de o secar bem os valores voltaram a estar mais dentro daquilo que se pretende.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2014 às 19:59)

O sensor Auriol da minha estação completa foi-se mesmo à vida há mais de 1 ano e nunca ficou bom. Passou a dar 3ºC a mais e a humidade apresenta uns 40% a menos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2014 às 19:53)

Para o dia 24/2 no lidl,já há outra estação AURIOL na calha para venda 9.99 euros,já é conhecida por aqui por muita gente,até eu a última vez que apareceu para venda,comprei uma,só que tive azar,o sensor exterior pifou nem chegou a um mês,ainda fui a tempo,não havia para troca,recebi os euros,mesmo assim vou comprar outra .

A estação têm sensor exterior sem fios.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2014 às 20:03)

MSantos disse:


> Estes termómetros digitais ficam "marados" se apanharem muita chuva e durante uns dias os valores que transmitem são demasiado inflacionados. O meu já está a funcionar outra vez correctamente mas durante uns dias andou a viajar pelos trópicos a avaliar pelas temperaturas que apresentava mas depois de o secar bem os valores voltaram a estar mais dentro daquilo que se pretende.



Sim, o meu também já está bom, dá exactamente igual à estação do telhado depois de uns dias em casa a secar  É um sensor electrónico, portanto muito mais susceptível a falhas destas, basta uma gota no sensor principal dentro do revestimento.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2014 às 20:46)

Que estação é essa para dia 24 ? Tem apenas sensor de temperatura ?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2014 às 21:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que estação é essa para dia 24 ? Tem apenas sensor de temperatura ?



Estação + sensor .


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (15 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

Alguém tem um link com informação sobre esta estação??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2014 às 21:37)

joaoantoniovaz disse:


> Alguém tem um link com informação sobre esta estação??



Eu tenho o folheto que apanhei hoje no lidl.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (15 Fev 2014 às 21:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Eu tenho o folheto que apanhei hoje no lidl.



Vou tentar encontrar online


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Eu tenho o folheto que apanhei hoje no lidl.



Qual a marca e modelo?há na net algum site sobre essa estação?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

joselamego disse:


> Qual a marca e modelo?há na net algum site sobre essa estação?



Aqui no fórum há de certeza,foi discutida durante vários dias por aqui,a ultima que esteve há venda,só que não encontro .


----------



## joselamego (15 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Aqui no fórum há de certeza,foi discutida durante vários dias por aqui,a ultima que esteve há venda,só que não encontro .



E no folheto lidl qual a marca e referência que traz?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2014 às 22:09)

joselamego disse:


> E no folheto lidl qual a marca e referência que traz?



só diz TP 08/2014.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (15 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> só diz TP 08/2014.



Não encontrei nada..... :-(


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2014 às 11:08)

joaoantoniovaz disse:


> Não encontrei nada..... :-(



Vai aparecer de certeza .


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

Foi essa que comprei e funciona muito bem...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 01:43)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Vai aparecer de certeza .



Já aparece no site do LIDL.

Aqui está ela:






link:http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/SID-5C36...l/Ofertas.htm?action=showDetail&id=3380&ar=91


----------



## Paelagius (17 Fev 2014 às 04:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já aparece no site do LIDL.
> 
> Aqui está ela:
> 
> ...



Pode ser encontrada nas ofertas para casa no dia 24 de Fevereiro (prox. 2ª feira)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2014 às 12:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já aparece no site do LIDL.
> 
> Aqui está ela:
> 
> ...



É essa mesmo .


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2014 às 16:27)

Uma pormenor, o transmissor transmite através de frequências de 868 MHz?

Se assim for é complicado manter 3 transmissores cá em casa sem que os sinais se confundam. Por vezes os sinais  já se misturam com os meus dois transmissores...


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Fev 2014 às 21:56)

Boa noite 
Essa nova estação regista as horas da temperatura mínima e máxima ? Obg


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2014 às 21:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite
> Essa nova estação regista as horas da temperatura mínima e máxima ? Obg



Não,infelizmente.


----------



## INFANTE (19 Fev 2014 às 19:18)

Pelo que é dado a ver nada tem a mais que os "simples" termómetros de automóvel com cabo...a vantagem está nos 30 metros de transmissão sem fio. Seja como for irei lá e ler melhor na própria caixa...mas para já nada mais que medição de temperatura.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Fev 2014 às 19:27)

Convinha opinar depois de a terem em mãos, pois até fui consultar agora a que tenho e regista as minimas e as maximas do dia


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Uma pormenor, o transmissor transmite através de frequências de 868 MHz?
> 
> Se assim for é complicado manter 3 transmissores cá em casa sem que os sinais se confundam. Por vezes os sinais  já se misturam com os meus dois transmissores...



Acho que é a 433Mhz


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Fev 2014 às 20:04)

filipe cunha disse:


> Acho que é a 433Mhz



Pois é que é conveniente que eu saiba, porque se não, não compro. 

E desta vez para eu comprar terá que ser mesmo na segunda, porque aqui as pessoas adoram tudo quanto é temperatura, já para não falar dos ladrões...


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois é que é conveniente que eu saiba, porque se não, não compro.
> 
> E desta vez para eu comprar terá que ser mesmo na segunda, porque aqui as pessoas adoram tudo quanto é temperatura, *já para não falar dos ladrões*...



Isso é verdade, só compro com o selo intacto, acho que é uma falha grave do lidl, todos abrem as embalagens, retiram o que lhes interessa e acabam por nada comprar...ao fim de umas horas é só lixo


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Fev 2014 às 22:11)

Desculpem-me a questão, mas quem é que vai comprar a estação? 

É que interessava-me que alguém confirmasse mesmo qual a frequência de transmissão, porque essa informação não vem na embalagem ao que estou a ver.  

O LIDL podia era vender outra vez os termómetros, isso sim, agora mais um monitor aqui para casa... vou pensar no caso. Nem sei também se é uma estação muito precisa, mas talvez servisse para eu determinar qual das minhas estações La Crosse Technology está a debitar dados mais corretos.


----------



## CptRena (20 Fev 2014 às 04:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O LIDL podia era vender outra vez os termómetros, isso sim, agora mais um monitor aqui para casa... vou pensar no caso. Nem sei também se é uma estação muito precisa, mas talvez servisse para eu determinar qual das minhas estações La Crosse Technology está a debitar dados mais corretos.



Vê lá é se arranjas outro que indica mais uma temperatura diferente. Entras em paranóia total 


Quanto ao termómetro wireless, se for como os de fio que não registam as horas a que ocorrem os extremos, é chato.


----------



## INFANTE (20 Fev 2014 às 10:46)

Deixo-vos aqui um site de confiança onde eu já comprei material de outra área! Parece-me excelente
http://www.radiocenter.es/contents/es-mx/d158.html


----------



## INFANTE (20 Fev 2014 às 10:49)

Que acham desta...acho que me decidi
BAR-388HG OREGON


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2014 às 11:35)

Mais um achega desta estação,como tinha dito...já tive uma estação destas do lidl,faz o reset automático das temperaturas MÁX/MIN ao fim de cada dia,coisa que outras marcas não fazem...penso eu .Se tiver enganado,que me corrigem se faz favor .


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Fev 2014 às 20:53)

CptRena disse:


> Vê lá é se arranjas outro que indica mais uma temperatura diferente. Entras em paranóia total
> 
> 
> Quanto ao termómetro wireless, se for como os de fio que não registam as horas a que ocorrem os extremos, é chato.



Isso é o mais certo... De certeza que a estação dá temperaturas diferentes. 

Agora resta é saber se é tão boa como o último termómetro...


----------



## Paelagius (23 Fev 2014 às 23:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Uma pormenor, o transmissor transmite através de frequências de 868 MHz?
> 
> Se assim for é complicado manter 3 transmissores cá em casa sem que os sinais se confundam. Por vezes os sinais  já se misturam com os meus dois transmissores...



Se for a mesma, funciona a 433 MHz.

Fonte: http://www.lidl-service.com/static/49176563/88976_ES_PT.pdf


----------



## vinc7e (23 Fev 2014 às 23:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Mais um achega desta estação,como tinha dito...já tive uma estação destas do lidl,faz o reset automático das temperaturas MÁX/MIN ao fim de cada dia,coisa que outras marcas não fazem...penso eu .Se tiver enganado,que me corrigem se faz favor .



Tenho uma estação lidl e dá para configurar o reset das min/max de forma automática ou manual. Se calhar tens a tua em modo automático.


----------



## Paelagius (24 Fev 2014 às 11:14)

Bom dia,

Tive oportunidade de passar pelas 9.30 pelo lidl no Porto, próximo do stand da renault, para comprar o relógio/termómetro. Não estavam tantos disponíveis como da outra vez quando venderam o termómetro com fios. Apenas tive tempo para montar mas ainda não tive oportunidade para testar com mais pormenor. Apenas vos posso dize que quando saí de casa, tanto o termómetro com fios como o outro sem fios mostravam o mesmo valor de temperatura exterior (estão montados a 1m de distância um do outro). O receptor encontra-se montado a uma distância de 10-15m com duas paredes mestre pelo caminho. O tempo de sincronização foi talvez 1minuto mas não prestei atenção a frequência com que actualiza. Estou para ver quanto tempo irão durar as pilhas (incluídas). Publico mais tarde as imagens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2014 às 12:03)

Boas,por aqui já se fez a compra da estação AURIOL ,vamos lá haver se tenho sorte com esta ,pela tarde o sensor já vai para casinha dele ,a estação mais o sensor já estão sicronizados .


----------



## INFANTE (24 Fev 2014 às 14:40)

Também já comprei e estou contente! Tem mais funções do que dava a parecer ao inicio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

Boas,o sensor da auriol já está no sítio a fazer de par com o sensor de uma estação oregon BAR 122HG no mesmo RS.Esta estação já têm 12 anos na minha posse,é só mudar de pilhas,nunca avariou...e o sensor sempre na rua abrigado .


----------



## INFANTE (24 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

A estação alem de medir as temperaturas interior e exterior, indica a tendência de descida ou subida. Regista ainda a Máx. e a Min. Permite também fazer o reset a esta medição de extremos!
Em relação a isto... que intervalo de tempo (hora do dia) aconselham a que se faça a Máx e Min. ou seja...devo fazer reset à meia noite ou ao meio dia?


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2014 às 18:56)

INFANTE disse:


> A estação alem de medir as temperaturas interior e exterior, indica a tendência de descida ou subida. Regista ainda a Máx. e a Min. Permite também fazer o reset a esta medição de extremos!
> Em relação a isto... que intervalo de tempo (hora do dia) aconselham a que se faça a Máx e Min. ou seja...devo fazer reset à meia noite ou ao meio dia?



Meia noite, claro, pois a hora dos registos dos extremos varia muito, principalmente nesta altura do ano.


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Fev 2014 às 19:02)

Parece que esta minha sugestão é melhor que a do topico com fios


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

filipe cunha disse:


> Parece que esta minha sugestão é melhor que a do topico com fios



Isso é relativo, depende muito do uso que se queira dar aos aparelhos, para mim é mais practico usar os termometros do que a "estação" que está agora no lidl.
Tenho uma "estação" igual, comprei-a na promoção de 2013, e estou satisfeito, trabalha igualmente bem.
Uma coisa é certa, ficamos todos a ganhar com estas duas opções.


----------



## INFANTE (24 Fev 2014 às 20:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Meia noite, claro, pois a hora dos registos dos extremos varia muito, principalmente nesta altura do ano.



Obrigado!


----------



## DaniFR (24 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

INFANTE disse:


> A estação alem de medir as temperaturas interior e exterior, indica a tendência de descida ou subida. Regista ainda a Máx. e a Min. Permite também fazer o reset a esta medição de extremos!
> Em relação a isto... que intervalo de tempo (hora do dia) aconselham a que se faça a Máx e Min. ou seja...devo fazer reset à meia noite ou ao meio dia?


A estação faz sempre o reset automático às 0h.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Fev 2014 às 20:30)

Mais uma vez não consegui comprar a dita estação. Ultimamente aqui por Tondela anda tudo muito interessado em Meteorologia, ontem à tarde já não havia nada no LIDL...


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mais uma vez não consegui comprar a dita estação. Ultimamente aqui por Tondela anda tudo muito interessado em Meteorologia, ontem à tarde já não havia nada no LIDL...





Em Gondomar tem à venda do lidl (havia 2)
se quiser diga que envio para si


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Fev 2014 às 16:13)

joselamego disse:


> Em Gondomar tem à venda do lidl (havia 2)
> se quiser diga que envio para si



Obrigado pela disponibilidade, mas não se preocupe 

Se eu não tivesse nenhuma estação talvez aceitasse a sua ajuda, mas como tenho fico à espera da próxima oportunidade.


----------



## CptRena (8 Mar 2014 às 23:31)

Epa este termómetro tem um problema grave. Quando a Tin≈Tout o circuito/programa iguala as temperaturas e depois andam ali as duas aos saltos. Nestes dias em que a Tout já supera a Tin bem facilmente, é que notei esta falha. Agora as ToutMax que obtenho ficam todas avariadas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2014 às 00:24)

CptRena disse:


> Epa este termómetro tem um problema grave. Quando a Tin≈Tout o circuito/programa iguala as temperaturas e depois andam ali as duas aos saltos. Nestes dias em que a Tout já supera a Tin bem facilmente, é que notei esta falha. Agora as ToutMax que obtenho ficam todas avariadas



É verdade... por vezes acaba por causa algum _distúrbio_ no registo dos extremos diários, pois basta a diferença entre a IN e a OUT  ser de 1ºC que aquilo iguala logo, e assim por vezes pode não haver muita fiabilidade...


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2014 às 12:35)

CptRena disse:


> Epa este termómetro tem um problema grave. Quando a Tin≈Tout o circuito/programa iguala as temperaturas e depois andam ali as duas aos saltos. Nestes dias em que a Tout já supera a Tin bem facilmente, é que notei esta falha. Agora as ToutMax que obtenho ficam todas avariadas



Também já reparei nisso. 

Mas por 4 euros não podemos pedir muito não é?


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2014 às 13:39)

Por mais estranho que pareça nunca reparei nesse comportamento na minha! Talvez por falta de observação.


----------



## CptRena (9 Mar 2014 às 13:53)

MSantos disse:


> Mas por 4 euros não podemos pedir muito não é?



Sim, esqueci-me de referir isso no post. Fora este pormaior, o termómetro é excelente.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2014 às 18:49)

Boas,

Aqui já alguém colocou o termometro no carro? dá para fazer isso? (internamente entenda-se) Apresenta dados fiáveis?
Como o termometro do carro não é tao fiavel como gostaria, estava tentado a fazer isso..mas não sei  é como.


----------



## jotackosta (20 Jul 2014 às 16:03)

Pessoal, na próxima quinta-feira, dia 24 de Julho, o termómetro estará novamente à venda no Lidl por 4,49 eur


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2014 às 17:27)

jotackosta disse:


> Pessoal, na próxima quinta-feira, dia 24 de Julho, o termómetro estará novamente à venda no Lidl por 4,49 eur



Ainda bem que avisas. 

Fica a imagem:


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2014 às 17:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui já alguém colocou o termometro no carro? dá para fazer isso? (internamente entenda-se) Apresenta dados fiáveis?
> Como o termometro do carro não é tao fiavel como gostaria, estava tentado a fazer isso..mas não sei  é como.



Resposta tardia mas o que experimentei uma vez foi colocar o sensor mais ou menos por cima da porta do carro, com o fio a passar pela porta, dependendo do carro não deverá traçar, pelo menos no meu caso não traçou, e pareceu me bastante sensível também


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2014 às 19:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Resposta tardia mas o que experimentei uma vez foi colocar o sensor mais ou menos por cima da porta do carro, com o fio a passar pela porta, dependendo do carro não deverá traçar, pelo menos no meu caso não traçou, e pareceu me bastante sensível também





Na altura do post, cheguei a colocar o sensor em vários sitios do carro, não tive grandes resultados.
Sempre ouvi dizer que o sitio ideal é junto ao radiador, é por lá que muitos carros têm o sensor de temperatura instalado. O meu está por baixo do espelho, e é uma treta na leitura diurna, à noite porta-se muito bem,enfim.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jul 2014 às 18:37)

Comprei hoje o tal termómetro, dentro de casa a temperatura da sonda igualou às estações, mas lá fora deve precisar de uma espécie de radiation shield. É possível o vento alterar a temperatura? É que quando há uma rajada a temperatura dispara e afasta-se da temperatura do sensor da estação.

Nota: O sensor e termómetro estão no mesmo sítio.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jul 2014 às 02:29)

Eu devo ter um azar com estes termómetros tremendo, bom neste preciso momento a sonda auriol diz que estão 20ºC e o sensor da estação diz que estão 19ºC. Não há vento e os dois instrumentos estão no mesmo sítio.


----------



## CptRena (26 Jul 2014 às 05:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu devo ter um azar com estes termómetros tremendo, bom neste preciso momento a sonda auriol diz que estão 20ºC e o sensor da estação diz que estão 19ºC. Não há vento e os dois instrumentos estão no mesmo sítio.



Está dentro da margem de erro dos aparelhos, nada de especial.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2014 às 17:46)

Na próxima segunda-feira (11 de Agosto) nos hipermercados LIDL.






É impressão minha ou o sensor está cada vez maior? 

Fonte: http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/SID-DFE66179-DEC0C563/www_lidl_pt/hs.xsl/Ofertas.htm?id=91&ar=91


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2014 às 18:10)

Essa estação já esteve à venda por aí em 2010 ou 2011, por acaso tive-a.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Ago 2014 às 18:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na próxima segunda-feira (11 de Agosto) nos hipermercados LIDL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que ficou mais alto,em relação à minha que é do ano passdo


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2014 às 21:15)

filipe cunha disse:


> Parece que ficou mais alto,em relação à minha que é do ano passdo



Exacto, e comparando com a minha comprada em 2011, o sensor ficou com o dobro da altura.


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2014 às 00:40)

O meu avariou já há bastante tempo. O sensor exterior aparece-me sempre HIºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2014 às 09:42)

Geiras disse:


> O meu avariou já há bastante tempo. O sensor exterior aparece-me sempre HIºC.



Se quiseres arranjo-te um Geiras.


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2014 às 09:46)

Dispensa-me lá então um dos teus 50 sensores Auriol


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Ago 2014 às 12:11)

O meu exterior levou estes dias pilhas, já tinha avisado há 2 meses


----------



## CptRena (10 Ago 2014 às 15:13)

Geiras disse:


> O meu avariou já há bastante tempo. O sensor exterior aparece-me sempre HIºC.




Vou falar de cor, porque nunca vi um sensor desses por dentro, mas se se basear num RTD, ou há um mal contacto algures (resistência infinita  temperatura no máximo), causado por alguma corrosão de uma solda por exemplo, ou então o RTD pifou. Se morasse aí perto não me importava de dar uma olhadela no sensor e quiçá pô-lo a bombar novamente.


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2014 às 15:49)

CptRena disse:


> Vou falar de cor, porque nunca vi um sensor desses por dentro, mas se se basear num RTD, ou há um mal contacto algures (resistência infinita  temperatura no máximo), causado por alguma corrosão de uma solda por exemplo, ou então o RTD pifou. Se morasse aí perto não me importava de dar uma olhadela no sensor e quiçá pô-lo a bombar novamente.



Aquilo é mau contacto com certeza, o fio já está todo lixado, por vezes dou-lhe ali uns toques e aquilo mede momentaneamente a temperatura, depois volta aos HI


----------



## CptRena (10 Ago 2014 às 16:00)

Geiras disse:


> Aquilo é mau contacto com certeza, o fio já está todo lixado, por vezes dou-lhe ali uns toques e aquilo mede momentaneamente a temperatura, depois volta aos HI



Então parece simples de resolver


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2014 às 16:14)

CptRena disse:


> Então parece simples de resolver



É comprar um ao jonas


----------



## Savn (30 Nov 2014 às 19:10)

Boas,
Vai estar à venda uma estação AURIOL, no dia 04-12 no LIDL. Eu já sou seguidor deste forum à algum tempo e gostava de me 'iniciar' no assunto.. Feedback sobre a estação metereologica? No folheto nao está explicito as funções da mesma, apenas medição temperatura exterior e interior, relogio com 2horas ajustaveis em separado e sensor sem fios com 30 metros de alcance..

Obrigado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Dez 2014 às 00:13)

Savn disse:


> Boas,
> Vai estar à venda uma estação AURIOL, no dia 04-12 no LIDL. Eu já sou seguidor deste forum à algum tempo e gostava de me 'iniciar' no assunto.. Feedback sobre a estação metereologica? No folheto nao está explicito as funções da mesma, apenas medição temperatura exterior e interior, relogio com 2horas ajustaveis em separado e sensor sem fios com 30 metros de alcance..
> 
> Obrigado.


Boas, a que preço já agora?


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Dez 2014 às 00:22)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas, a que preço já agora?



9.99€


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 00:36)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Dez 2014 às 00:51)

Ah obrigado. Pensava que era uma estação mais elaborada. Parecida a essa já tenho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2014 às 21:21)

A partir de 5ªfeira dia 11/12:


----------



## Sentry (2 Dez 2014 às 21:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A partir de 5ªfeira dia 11/12:



Tanto este, como a outra estação em cima, é preferivel ser colocada onde?


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 22:23)

Para aqueles que duvidam da qualidade do sensor da Auriol, posso dizer que é um bom produto, tem excelentes leituras, recomendo.
O ponto negativo, para mim, é somente a qualidade do cabo, estraga-se com alguma facilidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2014 às 09:43)

Qualquer sensor é bom desde que bem instalado. Agora, há uns é mais sensíveis que outros, mas é muito relativo, não somos nenhuma organização oficial para ter que seguir as regras padrão da OMM, medir a temperatura é mais complexo do que se pensa e aqui quase ninguém a mede de forma 100% correcta, eu de mim falo.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 13:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A partir de 5ªfeira dia 11/12:



Consultei agora o site do LIDL, é no dia 11 ou  dia 15?
No site aparece segunda-feira,dia 15.

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?id=97&ar=91


----------



## Garcia (9 Dez 2014 às 13:43)

dia 15.. 

eu já tenho um de cada..  com e sem fios...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2014 às 13:48)

Eu no folheto que tinha em casa penso que vi dia 15, mas pronto, é esperar mais um pouco


----------



## morenoboy (10 Dez 2014 às 20:18)

o que acham da estaçao metereologica da auriol acima mencionada com sensor de 30 metros?vale a pena?eu ate ja consegui mais que 30 metros.....com ela


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2014 às 12:42)

Só para relembrar que os termometros da auriol(com fio) estão hoje á venda no LIDL.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2014 às 15:29)

Já fiz a minha parte, no que toca a dar cabo do stock.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2014 às 17:49)

É suposto estes sensores (nova série) terem resolução de 0,2ºC / 0,3ºC? Não é que me incomode muito, mas o primeiro que tive, já de há 1 ano atrás, tinha resolução de 0,1ºC, assim como (suponho) todos aqueles que até agora foram sendo vendidos. Nas primeiras experiências com dois destes novos, não vi a temperatura modificar-se em 0,1ºC, quer no _in_, quer no _out_, mesmo em situações de estabilidade.


----------



## nelson972 (15 Dez 2014 às 18:10)

No Lidl de Alcanena não encontrei nada ...  ou não receberam ou alguém limpou o stock todo !


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2014 às 21:08)

nelson972 disse:


> No Lidl de Alcanena não encontrei nada ...  ou não receberam ou alguém limpou o stock todo !



Sim, algo se passou, estou mais inclinado para a hipótese de terem colocado poucos termometros.
Que luta para comprar os meus 5 termometros, tive que correr 3 LIDL´S aqui nos arredores de Cascais.

PS: Bom investimento Gilmet, e boa torre claro.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Dez 2014 às 08:51)

Mas, isso daqui a uns anos vai valer uma fortuna????
Tenho um no carro à uns tempos, tem funcionado bem....será que me podem assaltar o carro para mo roubarem!!!!!


----------



## Cluster (21 Dez 2014 às 01:22)

Que pena só vi este tópico agora, este natal é na Madeira e eles não têm lidl. Por acaso não sabem se existe este modelo ou outro semelhante noutras lojas não acima de 15-20 euros?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 18:53)

R.I.P. 






E assim estou sem dados... Ninguém me quer vender um?


----------



## rozzo (1 Jan 2015 às 19:32)

Deve ter quebrado o fio não? É o problema deles, tem de se ter bastante cuidado a entalar o fio em janelas e isso. Costumo enrolar na zona que vai sofrer um pouco de fita.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 19:39)

Muitas vezes o fio começa a desfiar na zona onde ele sai do termometro, já se estragaram alguns assim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 19:51)

Sim, foi onde o fio começa a sair... O alarme de gelo estava a apitar, ia desligá-lo (tirar a pilha e tal), devo ter puxado um pouco e como estava preso na janela pronto, soltou... Enfim, esperar que alguém me queira vender um porque tão depressa no LIDL não deve aparecer e comprar uma estação está fora de questão.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2015 às 20:18)

Bom, também deixei escapar outra vez a promoção do Lidl! 

Encontrei este:
http://www.lojadaspecas.com/pt/apar...o-digital-p-interior-e-exterior-velleman.html

Será que vale alguma coisa? Conhecem a marca?


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2015 às 21:44)

Também já me aconteceu , o fio junto saída do termômetro ficar traçado !!
Mas consegui resolver , apenas tive que descarnar e soldar novamente ..
Fiquei foi com menos 10cm de fio, mas isso pouco importa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2015 às 21:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, também deixei escapar outra vez a promoção do Lidl!
> 
> Encontrei este:
> http://www.lojadaspecas.com/pt/apar...o-digital-p-interior-e-exterior-velleman.html
> ...



Tens aqui uma loja na Maia com bons termômetros:http://cpc.com.pt/Loja/termometros.html


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

Este parece-me o melhor de todos, para o que eu pretendo pelo menos:
http://cpc.com.pt/Loja/termometros/termo-higrometro-digital-profissional.html

A loja fica é na Maia e é mais caro que o outro que aqui coloquei que também já encontrei onde comprar no Porto.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2015 às 17:11)

Bom, já comprei a maquineta! 

As condições para a colocação do sensor externo não são as ideais; virado a sul e a 30 cm da parede mas, para já, a temperatura está identica às das estações mais próximas pelo que me parece que a parede não está a influenciar muito a temperatura.

É claro que quando o sol lhe estiver a bater de chapa é capaz de "enlouquecer"! 

A minha: 11,6ºC
Estação Lordelo: 11,4ºC
Estação São João de Brito: 11,8ºC


----------



## Kraliv (3 Jan 2015 às 16:38)

_Enlouquecer_ é dar 40€ por essa m&rd@ quando no primeiro link havia a mesma coisa a custar 4x menos!


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

Acho que o lidl vai aumentar o preço no proximo carregamento, tal vai ser a procura...imagino as filas às 5 da manhã do dia da venda


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2015 às 02:58)

Kraliv disse:


> _Enlouquecer_ é dar 40€ por essa m&rd@ quando no primeiro link havia a mesma coisa a custar 4x menos!


Bom, mesmo que tivesse dado, o "problema" seria sempre meu... cada um sabe de si e da sua conta bancária.
Mas o que comprei foi o do primeiro link por 7,80€...


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2015 às 11:43)

O Lidl podia era voltar a vender estações mais completas, como a torre. 

http://www.lidl-service.com/cps/rde...ch1&searchText=estação+meteorológica&x=60&y=0


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2015 às 14:34)

O termómetro Auriol vai voltar a estar à venda no Lidl, a partir do dia 15.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2015 às 14:44)

Agora vai estar mais barato !
A última vez estava a 4,49€..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jan 2015 às 17:16)

Também a partir de dia 15


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Jan 2015 às 17:27)

Todos ao lidl, viva a auriol


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2015 às 17:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Também a partir de dia 15



Vai ser auriols por todo lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2015 às 19:16)

DaniFR disse:


> O termómetro Auriol vai voltar a estar à venda no Lidl, a partir do dia 15.



Outra vez? Bem, está visto que rende.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2015 às 21:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Outra vez? Bem, está visto que rende.



Os anteriores esgotaram que nem pães quentes acabados de fazer!


----------



## Geopower (14 Jan 2015 às 21:37)

alguém tem esta estação meteorológica que possa dar opinião sobre ela? Estou a pensar comprar. No Lidl a partir de dia 19 Janeiro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Jan 2015 às 22:41)

DaniFR disse:


> O termómetro Auriol vai voltar a estar à venda no Lidl, a partir do dia 15.


Digam-me uma coisa...
Este termómetro memoriza a máxima/mínima?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jan 2015 às 22:47)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa...
> Este termómetro memoriza a máxima/mínima?


Não...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2015 às 22:48)

@Gil_Algarvio  Memoriza sim, às 0horas faz reset.
Aconselho a compra.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não...


Hehe. Já estava a pedir de mais. 
Obrigado. Mesmo assim acho que vou comprar um.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2015 às 22:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não...



Lê o nome do tópico.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Jan 2015 às 22:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lê o nome do tópico.


Hehe. Estou tramado. Afinal memoriza certo?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2015 às 22:55)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Hehe. Estou tramado. Afinal memoriza certo?



Claro que memoriza.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

Tive um do género e não memorizava


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2015 às 23:07)

Boas noites, eu tenho esse termómetro e ele efectivamente memoriza. Foi inclusivé este sensor que me deu a mínima absoluta deste inverno de 4,4ºC. É um óptimo termómetro pelo preço que é.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

Geopower disse:


> alguém tem esta estação meteorológica que possa dar opinião sobre ela? Estou a pensar comprar. No Lidl a partir de dia 19 Janeiro.


Eu tenho o modelo anterior a esse, mas o funcionamento deve ser igual, só muda o aspecto exterior.
Já o tenho há mais de 2 anos e continua a funcionar sem problemas. Os dados são fiáveis se o sensor estiver protegido das radiações, faz o registo das máximas e mínimas e faz o reset automático às 0h.


----------



## Geopower (14 Jan 2015 às 23:38)

DaniFR disse:


> Eu tenho o modelo anterior a esse, mas o funcionamento deve ser igual, só muda o aspecto exterior.
> Já o tenho há mais de 2 anos e continua a funcionar sem problemas. Os dados são fiáveis se o sensor estiver protegido das radiações, faz o registo das máximas e mínimas e faz o reset automático às 0h.


Obrigado. Ok. Vou comprar. O facto de ser sem fios é uma vantagem para a colocação do sensor num local adequado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jan 2015 às 01:08)

Faz reset às 0h se o relógio estiver certo... Adaptando o relógio faz reset 'às horas que quisermos'.
Claro que para o termómetro será sempre as 0h.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jan 2015 às 02:10)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa...
> Este termómetro memoriza a máxima/mínima?



Apenas a max/min diária.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jan 2015 às 09:55)

Paelagius disse:


> Apenas a max/min diária.


Sim sim. Isso entendi.
 Lá vou eu comprar 3 ou 4 máquinas destas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jan 2015 às 10:20)

Mais uns pormenores






E o stock no lidl da conde valbon


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2015 às 11:17)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Lá vou eu comprar 3 ou 4 máquinas destas



Já dá para montar uma mini rede.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2015 às 11:34)

Não posso deixar de dar aqui uma achega neste tópico, sobretudo quando se tem assistido a um proliferar de estações meteorológicas disponibilizadas online, numa vasta rede que cobre o país e na qual, como todos sabemos, muito trigo e joio se encontram misturados como se facilmente se constata por "n" valores absurdos, por exemplo de temperatura, quando consultamos mapas de redes como o wunderground.

Nunca é demais salientar. Este tipo de equipamentos, estações simples, sensores, são excelentes pela relação qualidade preço, para estimar grosso modo a temperatura de um local e, se usados de forma simples, são equipamentos interessantes para se ter um conjunto de medições onde o rigor não é o que importa.

Convém é no entanto dizer que fora da utilização "pessoal" e na ausência de uma instalação adequada e a presença de um RS no caso de aquisição de temperaturas, estes equipamentos não permitem a aquisição de dados fiáveis.

Como em tudo na vida importa ao comprar definir para que se pretende usar o equipamento. E se o equipamento tiver o uso adequado será certamente uma grande compra


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2015 às 12:15)

LIDL de Loures... Quantos querem?


----------



## Névoa (15 Jan 2015 às 13:01)

Vou esperar a EM sem fios da próxima promoção, dá mais jeito.

Eu quero fundamentalmente medir a temperatura interior (e a menos que o sensor pudesse ser colado a uma janela, nem teria como fazer medições externas, de qualquer maneira). Recomendam a EM de 9,99€ para este efeito?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jan 2015 às 14:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já dá para montar uma mini rede.


Foram três. Já em testes de comparação




Os três novos estão pendurados na sonda do mais antigo. Estes novos estão a marcar cerca de 0.3/0.4 a menos que o antigo


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2015 às 19:58)

Também comprei hoje  o termómetro do Lidl, e o meu já se encontra a registar a temperatura.


----------



## trepkos (15 Jan 2015 às 20:11)

Névoa disse:


> Vou esperar a EM sem fios da próxima promoção, dá mais jeito.
> 
> Eu quero fundamentalmente medir a temperatura interior (e a menos que o sensor pudesse ser colado a uma janela, nem teria como fazer medições externas, de qualquer maneira). Recomendam a EM de 9,99€ para este efeito?


Essa sai quando? A ver se amanhã vou ao lidl de Évora ver se há disso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2015 às 20:24)

trepkos disse:


> Essa sai quando?



Dia 19.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (17 Jan 2015 às 17:30)

Boa tarde.
Desde ontem que um dos meus termómetros Auriol começou a mostrar uma temperatura exterior muito elevada, em relação à real... :/ algué sabe o que pode ser?
*Auriol 1(Temperatura normal)*





*Auriol 2(Temperatura exterior (muito) inflacionada)*




P.S: Apesar de os relógios não baterem certo as fotos foram tiradas na mesma altura!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 17:33)

Isso é muito estranho, desvio enorme na temperatura.
O termometro ainda está na garantia? Se estiver eles têm que devolver um em condições.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2015 às 19:11)

Fui agora ao Lidl e ainda havia bastantes. Comprei um!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2015 às 19:58)

Se apanhar água por dentro causa isso, tal como se se molhasse qualquer outro diodo a servir de sensor de temperatura. É um problema comum com algumas pessoas que conheço que têm a Auriol, incluindo eu. É exposta à chuva, e a água ao entrar no buraquinho onde entra o fio, causa essa discrepância, que depois se "cura" ao fim de talvez 1 semana ou uns dias a secar em casa. A solução é cobrir esse buraco com qualquer coisa.


----------



## rozzo (17 Jan 2015 às 20:26)

Pois, também o meu sofre do mesmo mal!
Ver se a secagem funciona.


----------



## Névoa (19 Jan 2015 às 01:49)

Acabei por comprar hoje dois daqueles de temperatura máxima e mínima, uma vez que amanhã adivinha-se uma ventania pouco convidativa a caminhadas até o supermercado. Estou a gostar muito dos aparelhinhos,  e o que me intrigou bastante no começo foi a diferença entre a temperatura do sensor externo e a do aparelho, uma vez que o sensor ficou ao lado do aparelho. Com o passar do tempo vi que eventualmente, nesta posição, vão marcar a mesma temperatura, ou mesmo temperaturas muito semelhantes, contudo. Acredito que isso aconteça porque o sensor externo responda de forma muito mais rápida às variações de temperatura que o interno.


----------



## blade (19 Jan 2015 às 09:53)

Tenho andado um bocado off e só vi isto agora! Ainda há à venda?
Qual tipo aconselham a comprar?
E preços?


----------



## Névoa (19 Jan 2015 às 10:24)

blade disse:


> Tenho andado um bocado off e só vi isto agora! Ainda há à venda?
> Qual tipo aconselham a comprar?
> E preços?



Se tiveres sorte ainda encontras estes de 3 euros e qualquer coisa ainda à venda hoje, senão terás hoje um modelo um pouco mais caro, de dez euros e qualquer coisa, que pelo que percebi faz mais ou menos a mesma coisa mas não tem fios entre o sensor externo e o aparelho, e tem dois relógios independentes. Eu quase optei por estes, mas agora que confirmei numa leitura mais atenta a ausência de qualquer referência a algum sensor de humidade relativa, acho que não valia mesmo a pena, ou seja, que o modelo mais barato serve perfeitamente a não ser que o fio seja um transtorno muito grande.
Eu já vi alguma coisa sobre uma pequena EM à venda no Lidl que tinha sensor de HR, se não me engano custava cerca de 20 euros e esteve à venda perto do Natal. É de esperar que reapareça


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2015 às 11:45)

Ontem fui ao lidl para comprar um e já estavam esgotados.  Fica para a próxima...


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2015 às 11:47)

Névoa disse:


> Eu já vi alguma coisa sobre uma pequena EM à venda no Lidl que tinha sensor de HR, se não me engano custava cerca de 20 euros e esteve à venda perto do Natal. É de esperar que reapareça



Esteve à venda no Aldi. Com sorte ainda encontram, eu só encontrei há 2 semanas e não na altura da promoção


----------



## Névoa (19 Jan 2015 às 12:30)

Rachie disse:


> Esteve à venda no Aldi. Com sorte ainda encontram, eu só encontrei há 2 semanas e não na altura da promoção



Acho que não há Aldi no Porto, Rachie, mas obrigada pela dica, vou estar atenta!

Para quem ainda não conseguiu o termômetro do Lidl, não sei se ainda há esta possibilidade mas há uns poucos anos atrás cheguei a pedir um artigo esgotado, eles entregaram na loja que eu indiquei e fui lá buscar sem problemas. É uma questão de tentarem ligar ao número de apoio ao cliente e perguntarem se eles podem fazer isso... Mas não se esqueçam que a "em" de cerca de dez euros entrou para venda hoje! 

Edit: o que eu não sei é se pagam o mesmo que estava anunciado no folheto caso peçam o artigo esgotado...


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2015 às 15:57)

Névoa disse:


> Acho que não há Aldi no Porto, Rachie, mas obrigada pela dica, vou estar atenta!



Pois não têm  O mais próximo é em Leiria.


----------



## blade (19 Jan 2015 às 19:28)

A pequena tem as mesmas funções do que a grande portanto a grande não compensa apesar de ser sem fios, quando estiveram lado a lado apresentavam valores diferentes +-0,4ºc


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

Tenho as duas, e a sem fios é mais util, alem do despertador, tem dcf e fica bem em cima de qualquer movel


----------



## Geopower (19 Jan 2015 às 22:37)

Acabada de comprar à bocado. É normal o sensor registar menos 1 ºC do que estação meteorológica, estando tão próximos?
Amanhã vou colocá-lo no exterior.


----------



## Névoa (19 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

Geopower disse:


> Acabada de comprar à bocado. É normal o sensor registar menos 1 ºC do que estação meteorológica, estando tão próximos?
> Amanhã vou colocá-lo no exterior.



Eu tenho dos pequenos, mas tive o mesmo problema ontem, quando os comprei. A conclusão que cheguei é que as minhas mãos aqueceram o termômetro no processo de configurar o aparelho e de arrumá-lo, e depois um dos sensores arrefeceu bem mais rapidamente que o outro. Depois de algumas horas já registavam a mesma temperatura, e hoje, quando houve alguma diferença entre in e out, esta foi breve e de 2 décimos no máximo.

Ah, e pelos vistos não sou a única com a casa a gelar...


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2015 às 23:58)

Alguem sabe se ter essa nova estação com a outra auriol tem interferências no sinal já que ambas transmitem pela mesma frequência. eu hoje comprei essa nova e tenho a outra auriol  também?


----------



## Zapiao (25 Jan 2015 às 23:41)

O sensor externo estabiliza algum tempo depois.


----------



## Cluster (26 Jan 2015 às 01:27)

Gostava de comprar a versão pequena para registar as temperaturas exteriores, mas ainda não encontrei nenhum à venda. Alguém sabe estimar de quanto em quanto tempo é que eles vendem estes termómetros?


----------



## CptRena (26 Jan 2015 às 01:55)

Eu comprei os meus no ano passado, no início de Fevereiro. Por isso, é estar atento aos cartazes, pode ser que eles os ponham à venda novamente.


----------



## Cluster (26 Jan 2015 às 04:59)

Obrigado vou estar atento!


----------



## Paelagius (9 Fev 2015 às 17:33)

Ficam algumas imagens do interior do sensor que caiu devido a ventania:

















Edit: Comentem aspectos positivos ou algum aspecto da montagem de fábrica que poderia ser melhorado.
Mais tarde, publico o interior do outro.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Fev 2015 às 14:50)

Esse cristal a 25 mhz terá a ver com a frequência de transmissão, penso eu.


----------



## CptRena (15 Fev 2015 às 02:49)

A minha cadela resolveu que também queria monitorizar as máximas e mínimas, mas parece-me que não percebeu bem como o sistema funciona 


















Bem, aproveitar para conhecer o sistema por dentro







Um bocado estranha a posição do termístor, muito abrigado, mas pronto












Tem tendência a medir umas décimas a mais que o outro Auriol


----------



## DaniFR (9 Abr 2015 às 14:23)

Disponível a partir do dia 16 e bem mais barata:











http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?action=showDetail&id=21080&ar=94


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Abr 2015 às 16:55)

DaniFR disse:


> Disponível a partir do dia 16 e bem mais barata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será que isso estará disponível aqui em Lisboa? (Loja de Alcântara...).


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2015 às 17:10)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Será que isso estará disponível aqui em Lisboa? (Loja de Alcântara...).


Em Lisboa nessa loja não há. 
Experimenta ver aqui neste link e escolhe a loja que te convier:
http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?id=97&ar=94


----------



## Furby (9 Abr 2015 às 19:52)

DaniFR disse:


> Disponível a partir do dia 16 e bem mais barata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




É assim, como sempre, há pessoas que até estão interessadas em comprar esta mini estação meteorológica e não têm hipóteses de se deslocarem a uma loja LIDL ou então não têm mesmo nenhuma loja LIDL perto da sua casa.

Sendo assim, quem estiver disposto e tiver uma das lojas LIDL que vai ter esta mini estação meteorológica disponível a partir do dia 16 de Abril, poderia aceitar encomendas de pessoas/membros aqui do Fórum.

Ou seja, a pessoa interessada na mini estação meteorológica do LIDL combina e envia o dinheiro e a sua morada à pessoa com quem falou e que vai comprar a mini estação meteorológica e depois a pessoa que comprar envia pelos CTT a mini estação meteorológica à pessoa interessada.

Mas tenham atenção os interessados a quem pedem e a quem vão enviar o dinheiro, convém que sejam membros do Fórum já registado à algum tempo no Fórum e que possam até conhecer, para assim evitar dissabores.

Obviamente que a pessoa que vai comprar a estação, vai ter que pagar os custos de envio, esse valor devera ser pago pelo interessado pela mini estação meteorológica.

Visto que a mini estação meteorológica do LIDl vai estar mais barata, o envio pelos CTT registado (convém enviar em correio registado para segurança de quem envia e quem recebe) até 500g custa 3,05€, fica tudo pelos 9,02€, visto que o preço normal da mini estação meteorológica do LIDl são os 9,99€ acho que compensa.

Isto é apenas uma sugestão.

Sendo eu da cidade do Porto, poderei nesse dia comprar várias mini estação meteorológica e enviar caso alguém tenha interesse, é apenas uma questão de combinar as coisas.


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2015 às 16:03)

DaniFR disse:


> Disponível a partir do dia 16 e bem mais barata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De facto, bem mais barata. Em Janeiro paguei 9.99 € por uma igual. É de aproveitar.


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2015 às 16:07)

Thomar disse:


> Em Lisboa nessa loja não há.
> Experimenta ver aqui neste link e escolhe a loja que te convier:
> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?id=97&ar=94


Quando comprei a minha em Janeiro, havia bastante stock na loja LIDL do Alvaláxia.


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Abr 2015 às 20:37)

Devem estar a esgotar o stock, deve de vir a coisa mais avançada...


----------



## Furby (17 Abr 2015 às 11:08)

Furby disse:


> É assim, como sempre, há pessoas que até estão interessadas em comprar esta mini estação meteorológica e não têm hipóteses de se deslocarem a uma loja LIDL ou então não têm mesmo nenhuma loja LIDL perto da sua casa.
> 
> Sendo assim, quem estiver disposto e tiver uma das lojas LIDL que vai ter esta mini estação meteorológica disponível a partir do dia 16 de Abril, poderia aceitar encomendas de pessoas/membros aqui do Fórum.
> 
> ...




Apenas um update, ontem fui com um amigo a duas lojas LIDL, uma na cidade do Porto e uma na cidade da Maia e o meu amigo comprou 10 destas mini estações meteorológicas (6 na loja do Porto e 4 na loja da Maia (na loja da Maia ainda lá tinham bastantes)).

Ele comprou 10 destas mini estações, para colocar em várias divisões da casa dele hehe, a fim de saber a temperatura de cada divisão.

Eu como não recebi qualquer pedido daqui do Fórum, não comprei nenhuma, pois minhas já tenho 3 que comprei em anos anteriores.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 00:30)

Boas,

O dito cujo vai regressar para a semana nas lojas LIDL, dia 14 !
É  um aparelho que vale sempre a pena comprar,  para alem dos registos dos extremos térmicos, a grande "sensibilidade"  na mudança de temperatura/ velocidade na procura da temperatura actual, é para mim uma grande mais-valia deste sensor.
Como os rebento num instante, serei forçado a comprar alguns. 






Fonte: http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?id=89


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2016 às 00:48)

Ui.. grandes notícias, ofereceram-me um o ano passado mas não sei o que se passou de repente começou a falhar o visor..pensei logo que fosse a pilha mas não..pifou de vez. 
Vou aproveitar a oportunidade e comprar outro!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2016 às 10:26)

Sim, já me aconteceu o mesmo, é um aparelho de baixo custo, digamos que são toleráveis essas falhas, ainda assim pouco frequentes.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jan 2016 às 23:43)

A estação e o termómetro estarão à venda na próxima *quinta-feira, dia 14*, no sítio do costume!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 00:05)

jotackosta disse:


> A estação e o termómetro estarão à venda na próxima *quinta-feira, dia 14*, no sítio do costume!



A estação também? Epa nem reparei lol obrigado pela informação.

Ainda bem que falaste de novo, dado que meu post ficou  na pagina anterior, e assim mais visitantes e membros sabem atempadamente  do saudoso regresso dos aparelhos da auriol.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Jan 2016 às 00:52)

Estas é que deviam aparecer mais vezes à venda .

Tirando o LIDL (que as vendia por 50€), ninguém sabe outro sitio onde se possam comprar?


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2016 às 01:00)

*Dave* disse:


> Estas é que deviam aparecer mais vezes à venda .


Essa e a famosa torre.


----------



## fhff (11 Jan 2016 às 10:12)

Essa é a que tenho. Infelizmente o pluviómetro pifou. Alguém sabe de algum pluviómetro compatível?


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 10:57)

Isso era o que eu queria, já me fartei de procurar mas parece que nunca mais a colocaram á venda. Devia ter aproveitado na altura, a propósito para além do termómetro qual é mesmo a estação que vai estar á venda ?


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 13:49)

criz0r disse:


> Isso era o que eu queria, já me fartei de procurar mas parece que nunca mais a colocaram á venda. Devia ter aproveitado na altura, a propósito para além do termómetro qual é mesmo a estação que vai estar á venda ?



A "estação" é esta:






Tambem à venda dia 14.

Fonte: http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?action=showDetail&id=32802


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 15:40)

Ora bolas.. agora é que fiquei indeciso, o sensor exterior da minha Lacrosse deixou de funcionar há algum tempo por isso estou tentado a comprar uma dessas, aproveito e compro também o termometro mais pequeno para quando for em viagem. Obrigado pela info jonas  .


----------



## Werk_AG (13 Jan 2016 às 21:02)

fhff disse:


> Essa é a que tenho. Infelizmente o pluviómetro pifou. Alguém sabe de algum pluviómetro compatível?



Pifou como? Está fisicamente danificado, partido, ou deixou de enviar dados?
Se o pluviómetro fisicamente estiver bem, caso queira vendê-lo, poderei estar interessando...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2016 às 22:47)

Amanhã as Lojas Lidl vão ser invadidas por  meteoloucos, onde me incluo.


----------



## fhff (14 Jan 2016 às 00:28)

Werk_AG disse:


> Pifou como? Está fisicamente danificado, partido, ou deixou de enviar dados?
> Se o pluviómetro fisicamente estiver bem, caso queira vendê-lo, poderei estar interessando...



Deixou de enviar dados. Fisicamente não noto nada. Já mudei pilhas, mas nada. Na consola não aparecem valores. Gostava de arranjar um sensor compatível...
Relativamente ao termómetro do LIDL (o de amanhã), alguém sabe se esse sensor exterior pode estar à chuva e ao vento ou deve estar abrigado?
Obrigado.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Jan 2016 às 01:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> A "estação" é esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acho que vale a pena comprar esta 'estação' em comparação com o termómetro. Até porque não tenho nada neste momento. Vou tentar dar lá um salto amanhã, mas duvido que de tarde ainda tenha algo.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 09:54)

fhff disse:


> Relativamente ao termómetro do LIDL (o de amanhã), alguém sabe se esse sensor exterior pode estar à chuva e ao vento ou deve estar abrigado?
> Obrigado.



Boas,

É sempre preferível ter algum abrigo, isto se for um local fixo de registos, como por exemplo  em casa.
Agora, medições fugazes, vento e chuva aguenta muito bem, alias comparativamente com os mesmo termómetros de uns há anos atrás, está muito melhor.




Scan_Ferr disse:


> Acho que vale a pena comprar esta 'estação' em comparação com o termómetro. Até porque não tenho nada neste momento. Vou tentar dar lá um salto amanhã, mas duvido que de tarde ainda tenha algo.



Boas,

Sim fazes bem, mas lá está depende da finalidade, já há anos que não compro uma dessas, da-me mais jeito os termómetros.
O preço/qualidade de ambos os produtos é sem duvida muito satisfatório.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Jan 2016 às 16:32)

No Lidl de Ovar ainda há termómetros e 'estações' às pazadas e aos pontapés. Por acaso pensei que ia ser mais concorrido. Fica a dica.
A minha já cá canta.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Jan 2016 às 17:07)

Peço desculpa pelo double post mas devo dizer que pelo preço é uma estação muito completa.


----------



## remember (14 Jan 2016 às 20:02)

*Dave* disse:


> Estas é que deviam aparecer mais vezes à venda .
> 
> Tirando o LIDL (que as vendia por 50€), ninguém sabe outro sitio onde se possam comprar?



Boas a todos, o meu primeiro post, apaixonado por rádio, propagação troposférica e meteorologia, vi esta estação na loja online do Lidl da Alemanha, contactei o Lidl em Portugal dizem que já tiverem o artigo em questão e que poderão voltar a ter. Para um principiante o que acham dessa de 9.99 que está em destaque esta semana?


----------



## vitamos (14 Jan 2016 às 20:31)

remember disse:


> Boas a todos, o meu primeiro post, apaixonado por rádio, propagação troposférica e meteorologia, vi esta estação na loja online do Lidl da Alemanha, contactei o Lidl em Portugal dizem que já tiverem o artigo em questão e que poderão voltar a ter. Para um principiante o que acham dessa de 9.99 que está em destaque esta semana?



Basicamente o que se pode dizer destas estações é o mesmo que se pode dizer das estações low cost em geral. Os sensores (e aqui falamos especificamente de temperatura) são fiáveis. Contudo a temperatura dada não é a real e pode mesmo ter desvios enormes, em dias de sol ou dias nublados em que a radiação difusa tem um efeito significativo. Sem um bom radiation shield estas estações são muito interessantes como indicativas, mas infelizmente pouco mais que isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 20:34)

Fiquei surpreendido com o Lidl das Fontainhas, Cascais, restavam apenas 10 termómetros .


----------



## remember (14 Jan 2016 às 20:48)

O que recomendam para um principiante que não quer gastar muito dinheiro, 30/40€ máximo.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jan 2016 às 02:22)

Lá consegui arranjar tanto o termómetro pequeno e a estação maior também, só lá ficou uma preta! Isto assim o stock vai esgotar todo muito rapidamente.


----------



## Névoa (16 Jan 2016 às 06:58)

Pela descrição do site, não percebi muito bem a diferença entre a estação e o termômetro. A estação (esta de 9,99 euros) também mede a humidade relativa?


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 08:34)

Névoa disse:


> Pela descrição do site, não percebi muito bem a diferença entre a estação e o termômetro. A estação (esta de 9,99 euros) também mede a humidade relativa?



Boas,

Não, não mede humidade.
Aquilo que a estação tem a mais comparativamente ao termometro:

Alarme
Data
Tendência da temperatura, representado por uma seta
Possibilidade de colocar o sensor a 30 metros de distância


----------



## Névoa (16 Jan 2016 às 11:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não, não mede humidade.
> Aquilo que a estação tem a mais comparativamente ao termometro:
> ...



Obrigada Jonas! Esse eu passo, então, pois os dois termômetros que comprei há um ano atrás estão a funcionar bem. Se aparecessem de novo aquelas estações com HR era fixe!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2016 às 15:42)

remember disse:


> O que recomendam para um principiante que não quer gastar muito dinheiro, 30/40€ máximo.



Tens esta, por exemplo:

http://www.decathlon.pt/estacao-meteorologica-ws9137-id_8348604.html


----------



## Brunomc (3 Jun 2016 às 09:16)

Para quando uma estação no Lidl tipo esta ?
Nunca mais venderam nada disto..


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2016 às 10:18)

Alguém sabe se o Auriol do Lidl ainda há á venda? preciso neste momento de um.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2016 às 14:30)

Não, são datas especificas.
Tenho alguns em bom estado,practicamente novos, posso vender.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2016 às 14:35)

Obrigado, ainda terei de ver o que vou fazer.


----------



## remember (7 Set 2016 às 14:45)

Boas, como não sou muito entendido nestas coisas gostava que me ajudassem com uma dúvida, acabei por comprar a estação do lidl branca, qual o melhor sitio para o sensor de temperatura, não sei se é o nome correto  actualmente está no sótão porque tenho acesso ao mesmo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Set 2016 às 18:50)

remember disse:


> Boas, como não sou muito entendido nestas coisas gostava que me ajudassem com uma dúvida, acabei por comprar a estação do lidl branca, qual o melhor sitio para o sensor de temperatura, não sei se é o nome correto  actualmente está no sótão porque tenho acesso ao mesmo!



Olá remember. O sensor/transmissor de temperatura deve estar afastado da infraestrutura da casa, isto é, para bem ser o sensor devia ficar no jardim/quintal, de modo a sofrer a mínima influência da energia que a casa reflete para o exterior, daí que colocar o sensor por exemplo numa janela, possa inflacionar as temperaturas. Depois mesmo no próprio jardim convém colocar o sensor à sombra, e se possível arranjar um radiation shield artesanal para colocar o mesmo, porque embora o sensor esteja à sombra, o mesmo recebe energia por parte de radiações refletidas por corpos envolventes nesse espaço.  Entetanto os sensores de temperatura sofrem arrefecimento radiativo, em especial nas noites de Inverno em que o céu está limpo e o vento é nulo, isto é os sensores de temperatura diminuem a sua energia interna, transferindo calor para o espaço, só que estas perdas são de tal ordem que o próprio sensor passa a ter uma temperatura mais baixa que a do ar, razão pela qual ocorrem também as geadas.

*Em síntese o sensor deve ser colocado no jardim/quintal a uma altura de 1.5m do solo, e deve igualmente colocado dentro de um radiation shield (rs) artesanal.
*
Há várias formas de fazer um radiation shield, eu tenho um sensor de temperatura da La Crosse Technology, e também nunca fiz um rs decente, talvez por descuido, mas também porque sou uma lástima em trabalhos manuais... 

Deixo aqui um tópico do fórum onde estão imensas formas de construir um rs: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-shield-ou-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo.729/page-35
*
*


----------



## remember (9 Set 2016 às 09:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Olá remember. O sensor/transmissor de temperatura deve estar afastado da infraestrutura da casa, isto é, para bem ser o sensor devia ficar no jardim/quintal, de modo a sofrer a mínima influência da energia que a casa reflete para o exterior, daí que colocar o sensor por exemplo numa janela, possa inflacionar as temperaturas. Depois mesmo no próprio jardim convém colocar o sensor à sombra, e se possível arranjar um radiation shield artesanal para colocar o mesmo, porque embora o sensor esteja à sombra, o mesmo recebe energia por parte de radiações refletidas por corpos envolventes nesse espaço.  Entetanto os sensores de temperatura sofrem arrefecimento radiativo, em especial nas noites de Inverno em que o céu está limpo e o vento é nulo, isto é os sensores de temperatura diminuem a sua energia interna, transferindo calor para o espaço, só que estas perdas são de tal ordem que o próprio sensor passa a ter uma temperatura mais baixa que a do ar, razão pela qual ocorrem também as geadas.
> 
> *Em síntese o sensor deve ser colocado no jardim/quintal a uma altura de 1.5m do solo, e deve igualmente colocado dentro de um radiation shield (rs) artesanal.
> *
> ...



Obrigado pelas explicações, o único problema que tenho é viver num prédio, logo não tenho quintal/jardim para o por, vivo num 3º Andar. Onde é que será o melhor sitio para o testar? Noto que a temperatura dentro de casa é realista mas a exterior não, em dias de muito calor não passa dos 35º C talvez por estar abrigado demais no sótão...


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Set 2016 às 17:05)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pelas explicações, o único problema que tenho é viver num prédio, logo não tenho quintal/jardim para o por, vivo num 3º Andar. Onde é que será o melhor sitio para o testar? Noto que a temperatura dentro de casa é realista mas a exterior não, em dias de muito calor não passa dos 35º C talvez por estar abrigado demais no sótão...



Pois, o interior do sótão não será certamente o melhor local. A solução, mediante essas condicionantes, talvez passe por colocar o sensor  bem fixo numa janela, ou numa varanda.


----------



## remember (9 Set 2016 às 18:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois, o interior do sótão não será certamente o melhor local. A solução, mediante essas condicionantes, talvez passe por colocar o sensor  bem fixo numa janela, ou numa varanda.



Obrigado mais uma vez pela ajuda  vou ver o que consigo fazer... realmente tirei-o de lá e meti-o numa janela que tem um "abrigo" devido a caixilharia da mesma e os valores comparando com a estação do wundergroud de Alverca faz mais sentido! Ontem chegou aos 32º C a esta hora, por isso segui o teu conselho e experimentei em outro sitio, resultado:

Hora            Temp. Int                     Temp. Ext
11:30           25.1                               26.9  
14:42           26.2                               26.2
15:56           26.6                               27.8
16:50           26.7                               28.3
17:52           27.0                               28.2


----------



## remember (27 Set 2016 às 13:28)

Boas mais uma vez, o Lidl vai voltar a apostar na Bresser, alguém tem esta estação? Se sim alguém me pode confirmar se o ícone das nuvens muda, ou é mesmo assim, o que se encontra por cima da casa! Fiquei com a ideia que seria tipo uma previsão, mas como não encontro nada em mais lado nenhum, nem mesmo no manual da marca.


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2016 às 13:47)

remember disse:


> Boas mais uma vez, o Lidl vai voltar a apostar na Bresser, alguém tem esta estação? Se sim alguém me pode confirmar se o ícone das nuvens muda, ou é mesmo assim, o que se encontra por cima da casa! Fiquei com a ideia que seria tipo uma previsão, mas como não encontro nada em mais lado nenhum, nem mesmo no manual da marca.



Boas, onde viste esta informação?


----------



## Caneira (27 Set 2016 às 13:50)

remember disse:


> Boas mais uma vez, o Lidl vai voltar a apostar na Bresser, alguém tem esta estação? Se sim alguém me pode confirmar se o ícone das nuvens muda, ou é mesmo assim, o que se encontra por cima da casa! Fiquei com a ideia que seria tipo uma previsão, mas como não encontro nada em mais lado nenhum, nem mesmo no manual da marca.



Boa tarde,

Segundo a imagem e procurando no site da marca, dei com isto: http://www.bresser.de/out/media/758acf7cfe03ee442b21a7e584b45b95.pdf Vê se ajuda!

Update ao teu post, vai estar no Lidl por 16,99€ a partir de dia 29/09


----------



## remember (27 Set 2016 às 14:07)

criz0r disse:


> Boas, onde viste esta informação?


 aqui http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?id=84


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2016 às 14:09)

Obrigado pela info, tenho de lá ir ver essa menina  .. já tenho uma colecção razoável de Estações lá em casa .


----------



## remember (27 Set 2016 às 14:10)

Caneira disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Segundo a imagem e procurando no site da marca, dei com isto: http://www.bresser.de/out/media/758acf7cfe03ee442b21a7e584b45b95.pdf Vê se ajuda!
> 
> Update ao teu post, vai estar no Lidl por 16,99€ a partir de dia 29/09



Era o que já tinha visto, por isso perguntei se alguém a tinha! Mas, obrigado na mesma


----------



## remember (29 Set 2016 às 08:06)

Bom dia, peço a quem comprar que diga o que acha do equipamento! Para a marca e o preço, acho um equipamento bastante interessante...


----------



## nunessimoes (29 Set 2016 às 10:43)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, peço a quem comprar que diga o que acha do equipamento! Para a marca e o preço, acho um equipamento bastante interessante...


Já cá tenho a minha... 
Primeiras impressões:
Boa concepção, painel Touch básico, até agora fiável.
Fiquei contente pelo valor que a comprei.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nunessimoes (29 Set 2016 às 10:46)

nunessimoes disse:


> Já cá tenho a minha...
> Primeiras impressões:
> Boa concepção, painel Touch básico, até agora fiável.
> Fiquei contente pelo valor que a comprei.
> ...


A imagem das nuvens por cima da casa não muda, só estético.

Fiquei a saber que tenho de abrir as janelas... tem umas funcionalidades interessantes.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Set 2016 às 10:46)

nunessimoes disse:


> Já cá tenho a minha...
> Primeiras impressões:
> Boa concepção, painel Touch básico, até agora fiável.
> Fiquei contente pelo valor que a comprei.
> ...



Tinham muitas? Obrigado pelo feedback, o que me ainda está a remoer é o poder aparecer algo da Auriol ou mesmo da Bresser, mais avançado e a um preço razoável, eu descobri que esta vinha em folheto porque vi no site alemão que ia sair em folheto e lembrei-me de comparar com o português e realmente lá estava ela...


----------



## nunessimoes (29 Set 2016 às 12:14)

remember disse:


> Tinham muitas? Obrigado pelo feedback, o que me ainda está a remoer é o poder aparecer algo da Auriol ou mesmo da Bresser, mais avançado e a um preço razoável, eu descobri que esta vinha em folheto porque vi no site alemão que ia sair em folheto e lembrei-me de comparar com o português e realmente lá estava ela...


Sou da zona de Leiria e haviam umas 10.

A estação da Auriol também queria mas não se sabe de nada.



Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Nov 2016 às 11:50)

Alguém me sabe dizer se no Lidl ainda vendem algum tipo de termómetro minima\máxima?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2016 às 11:54)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se no Lidl ainda vendem algum tipo de termómetro minima\máxima?



Sim vão vendendo, pelo menos 1 vez por ano é garantido.
Felizmente a malta vai estando atenta e assim que sabe publica logo aqui neste tópico, basicamente é aguardar mais uns tempos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Nov 2016 às 12:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim vão vendendo, pelo menos 1 vez por ano é garantido.
> Felizmente a malta vai estando atenta e assim que sabe publica logo aqui neste tópico, basicamente é aguardar mais uns tempos.


Quer dizer que neste momento não tem certo?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2016 às 16:48)

Meteofan disse:


> Quer dizer que neste momento não tem certo?



Certo, é aguardar.


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2016 às 12:09)

Meteofan disse:


> Quer dizer que neste momento não tem certo?



Volta e meia aqui no Lidl de Almada eles colocam algumas unidades que possam eventualmente ter em stock, a ultima estação que adquiri (actualmente é a que uso para registar as temperaturas) estava perdida lá no meio das roupas .
Não sei se o método é igual para todas as lojas mas é uma questão de passares periodicamente pelo lidl, pode ser que apesar de não estar em folheto até possam lá colocar algumas.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2017 às 14:42)

Amanhã o Lidl volta a vender o termometro/sensor da praxe.
Não me canso de dizer, vale a pena a compra, o preço é irrisório para a qualidade que apresenta.







http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?action=showDetail&id=49846

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?id=86

@belem
@Davidmpb
@Meteofan

Ha uns tempos atrás falámos sobre este termometro, aqui está ele.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2017 às 14:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã o Lidl volta a vender o termometro/sensor da praxe.
> Não me canso de dizer, vale a pena a compra, o preço é irrisório para a qualidade que apresenta.
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela informação, amanhã vou comprar


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Jan 2017 às 15:38)

Também vou comprar para ver os valores da minha zona. Posso instalar isso na parte de fora do meu prédio? Tenho que ter algum cuidado para os valores de temperatura serem mais reais?

Obrigado!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2017 às 22:28)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Também vou comprar para ver os valores da minha zona. Posso instalar isso na parte de fora do meu prédio? Tenho que ter algum cuidado para os valores de temperatura serem mais reais?
> 
> Obrigado!



Boas,
Sim podes, eu tenho um instalado junto da janela, mas o sensor encontra-se dentro do RS.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2017 às 22:44)

Vou ver se desta vez consigo comprar um. Da última vez já não havia stock.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2017 às 23:15)

Então sempre compraram?
Quero ver se compro 2.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2017 às 00:11)

Também tenho que comprar um, o cabo do meu está em fim de vida e às vez não faz contacto com a consola, aparece "HI" em vez de apresentar os valores de temperatura exterior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2017 às 01:21)

Adivinhem quem tem o seu primeiro Auriol? 

Havia tantos em stock, quase que dava para o fórum todo!


----------



## WMeteo (10 Jan 2017 às 10:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã o Lidl volta a vender o termometro/sensor da praxe.
> Não me canso de dizer, vale a pena a compra, o preço é irrisório para a qualidade que apresenta.
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela disponibilização da informação. 

De facto, pretendia adquirir um destes aparelhos. 

Aproveito para perguntar, e se for possível esclarecer, quando é indicado a questão da protecção RS (Radiation Shield), que tipo de protecção consiste? Apenas na parte final do cabo, correcto? 

Agradeço desde já o esclarecimento.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2017 às 10:52)

@jonas_87 sempre atento a estas pechinchas 

A ver se consigo passar no lidl amanhã para comprar um visto que o meu parece estar a querer pifar!. Obrigado pela info!


----------



## Zulo (10 Jan 2017 às 15:41)

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?action=showDetail&id=50128&ar=91

Dia 12 a dia 18 a estação estará de novo à venda no LIDL, estou a pensar comprar.Será que se justifica,sendo que já tenho o termómetro auriol(há já uns anos,sempre impecável).


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2017 às 15:47)

meteoW disse:


> Obrigado pela disponibilização da informação.
> 
> De facto, pretendia adquirir um destes aparelhos.
> 
> ...



Também tenho a mesma dúvida, como é que faço uma pequena e rápida proteção contra a radiação?


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2017 às 18:43)

Já comprei um. Ainda havia muito stock no Lidl de Santa Clara.
Este vai andar no carro principalmente para registar a temperaturas no meu local de trabalho, zona de Taveiro. Agora tenho de ver a melhor forma de instalar o sensor sem danificar o frio.

Tendo em conta o preço, é excelente, o sensor é bastante sensível à variação da temperatura e actualiza muito rápido. O único ponto negativo é a fragilidade do fio, por ser muito fino se não tiverem cuidado pode partir.


----------



## dopedagain (10 Jan 2017 às 19:55)

também comprei um


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2017 às 21:30)

Só tem um mal de verão chega facilmente aos 50 °c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

meteoW disse:


> Obrigado pela disponibilização da informação.
> 
> De facto, pretendia adquirir um destes aparelhos.
> 
> ...



Boas,
Sim o sensor de temperatura exterior fica na ponto do fio. O RS é precioso devido à radiação directa (sol) e difusa ( nuvens, aqueles dias meio abafados) e  chuva, de forma a fazer registos mais fidedignos. Há uns 2 anos atrás comprei um RS a um membro do fórum o @Geiras e estou satisfeito. Agora, tudo depende para o uso que se quer dar, muitas vezes uso outro igual no carro mas ao entardecer / noitecer , a velocidade que regista as diferenças de temperatura é brutal, e da-me jeito para fazer determinados registos itenerantes.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 21:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Só tem um mal de verão chega facilmente aos 50 °c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



 Isso estará relacionado com a qualidade da instalação/ medição, apenas isso.
Já vi estações de 600 euros a registar dados terríveis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2017 às 02:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Sim o sensor de temperatura exterior fica na ponto do fio. O RS é precioso devido à radiação directa (sol) e difusa ( nuvens, aqueles dias meio abafados) e  chuva, de forma a fazer registos mais fidedignos. Há uns 2 anos atrás comprei um RS a um membro do fórum o @Geiras e estou satisfeito. Agora, tudo depende para o uso que se quer dar, muitas vezes uso outro igual no carro mas ao entardecer / noitecer , a velocidade que regista as diferenças de temperatura é brutal, e da-me jeito para fazer determinados registos itenerantes.


Por acaso sabes como posso fazer um caseiro? Colocar alumínio à volta? Idk


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2017 às 02:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por acaso sabes como posso fazer um caseiro? Colocar alumínio à volta? Idk



O colega CptRena criou um rs para o termómetro dele assim: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/termometro-minima-maxima-lidl.7530/page-6#post-412647

Lembro-me que em conversa com ele, me disse que deu 1.5 voltas ou duas voltas ao rolo de papel higiénico com a folha de alumínio, e que deixou uma abertura em cima de 5mm e em baixo de cerca de 1cm. Lembro-me também que pintou o rolo por dentro com spray preto. O que é importante é não amassar em demasia a folha de alumínio para refletir melhor a radiação, se bem que um rs destes exposto ao sol, vai acusar sempre valores um pouco desfasados de temperatura, idealmente devia mesmo ser um rs igual ao do jonas_87.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2017 às 02:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O colega CptRena criou um rs para o termómetro dele assim: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/termometro-minima-maxima-lidl.7530/page-6#post-412647
> 
> Lembro-me que em conversa com ele, me disse que deu 1.5 voltas ou duas voltas ao rolo de papel higiénico com a folha de alumínio, e que deixou uma abertura em cima de 5mm e em baixo de cerca de 1cm. Lembro-me também que pintou o rolo por dentro com spray preto. O que é importante é não amassar em demasia a folha de alumínio para refletir melhor a radiação, se bem que um rs destes exposto ao sol, vai acusar sempre valores um pouco desfasados de temperatura, idealmente devia mesmo ser um rs igual ao do jonas_87.


Obrigado!


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2017 às 09:48)

Mais um termómetro para a colecção! E ainda lá ficaram umas boas dezenas!
Este vai servir essencialmente para colocar no carro, deste modo consigo obter uma leitura da temperatura nos vários locais por onde vou passando.


----------



## Caneira (11 Jan 2017 às 09:57)

criz0r disse:


> Mais um termómetro para a colecção! E ainda lá ficaram umas boas dezenas!
> Este vai servir essencialmente para colocar no carro, deste modo consigo obter uma leitura da temperatura nos vários locais por onde vou passando.



Bom dia! Uma dúvida, como fazem para meter este tipo de sensores na parte de fora das casas/carros ?? Por onde passam o fim nestas situações?


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2017 às 10:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por acaso sabes como posso fazer um caseiro? Colocar alumínio à volta? Idk



Existe um tópico de como se fazer um RS artesanal, pessoalmente não tenho jeito tive que comprar um.
A minha instalação é esta, o RS (Já um pouco velho mas eficaz) está então junta a parede e janela que se encontra exposta a norte.
Esta divisão da casa é a mais fria,a parede practicamente não emite calor, ou muito pouco,irrelevante, tendo a controlar sempre os valores e estão em conformidade com este local onde vivo.
O sensor na ponta do fio encontra-se então dentro do RS.
É claro que uma instalação tem que ser melhor do que esta apresentada na foto, mas cada caso é um caso, e não tinha forma de fazer outra instalação teve que ser assim, depois os dados é que demonstram se está ou não razoavelmente bem instalada.
Nos primeiros tempos as leituras não eram correctas, nessa altura nem partilhava temperaturas, depois com alguns ajustes, a coisa lá se recompôs ate hoje.




image upload free


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2017 às 10:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isso estará relacionado com a qualidade da instalação/ medição, apenas isso.
> Já vi estações de 600 euros a registar dados terríveis.


O sol bate e como e é lógico a temperatura dispara.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2017 às 11:54)

Caneira disse:


> Bom dia! Uma dúvida, como fazem para meter este tipo de sensores na parte de fora das casas/carros ?? Por onde passam o fim nestas situações?



No meu caso ainda estou a estudar a melhor opção para o colocar no carro dado que só o adquiri ontem, em casa tenho o sensor no quarto com o fio a passar numa pequena "fisga" da janela e colocado num pequeno Radiation Shield caseiro. É uma questão de perspectiva e de estudar bem o local para instalar o sensor.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2017 às 20:53)

criz0r disse:


> No meu caso ainda estou a estudar a melhor opção para o colocar no carro dado que só o adquiri ontem, em casa tenho o sensor no quarto com o fio a passar numa pequena "fisga" da janela e colocado num pequeno Radiation Shield caseiro. É uma questão de perspectiva e de estudar bem o local para instalar o sensor.


Eu já andei a testar o termómetro no carro colocando o sensor na porta junto às dobradiças, mas já andei a ver e vou passar o fio pela porta numa abertura até ao compartimento do motor de maneira a colocar o sensor numa zona que tenha mais circulação de ar, mas afastado de fonte de calor.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2017 às 10:53)

DaniFR disse:


> Eu já andei a testar o termómetro no carro colocando o sensor na porta junto às dobradiças, mas já andei a ver e vou passar o fio pela porta numa abertura até ao compartimento do motor de maneira a colocar o sensor numa zona que tenha mais circulação de ar, mas afastado de fonte de calor.



Não faço a mínima ideia ainda de como e onde vou colocar, mas depois de feito e se for possível coloca algumas fotos para ver como ficou montado


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2017 às 11:22)

Hoje Desloquei me então ao Lidl de Alcoitão, 2 já cá cantam, antes a mais do que a menos.
O stock estava carregado, até fiquei com ideia que praticamente ninguém comprou qualquer termometro.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2017 às 14:16)

Também estou bastante interessado. Vamos ver se consigo comprar algum neste fim de semana.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 14:24)

Comprei um, passei o fio numa ligeira abertura numa janela e meti-o dentro dum RS feito à pressa com pratos que me sobraram do outro RS. Para já está exatamente igual À minha estação principal com 9,8º, mas também não está sol por isso...


----------



## WMeteo (12 Jan 2017 às 19:11)

Adquiri duas unidades deste termómetro digital.

Agora fica a faltar fazer a instalação dos mesmos, e proceder aos respectivos testes.


----------



## WMeteo (12 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Sim o sensor de temperatura exterior fica na ponto do fio. O RS é precioso devido à radiação directa (sol) e difusa ( nuvens, aqueles dias meio abafados) e  chuva, de forma a fazer registos mais fidedignos. Há uns 2 anos atrás comprei um RS a um membro do fórum o @Geiras e estou satisfeito. Agora, tudo depende para o uso que se quer dar, muitas vezes uso outro igual no carro mas ao entardecer / noitecer , a velocidade que regista as diferenças de temperatura é brutal, e da-me jeito para fazer determinados registos itenerantes.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, e igualmente pela disponibilização da informação acerca da venda dos referidos aparelhos.

De facto, já anteriormente tinha pensado em adquiri-los. Agora já o fiz, ficando a faltar testar os aparelhos.

Aproveito ainda para perguntar, relativamente à fotografia colocada do RS, se a referida protecção possui assim uma abertura em baixo, onde é colocado o sensor, sendo que o prato colocado em cima é o único que fica inteiro (sem ser preciso furar)?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

meteoW disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, e igualmente pela disponibilização da informação acerca da venda dos referidos aparelhos.
> 
> De facto, já anteriormente tinha pensado em adquiri-los. Agora já o fiz, ficando a faltar testar os aparelhos.
> 
> Aproveito ainda para perguntar, relativamente à fotografia colocada do RS, se a referida protecção possui assim uma abertura em baixo, onde é colocado o sensor, sendo que o prato colocado em cima é o único que fica inteiro (sem ser preciso furar)?



De nada.
O meu Rs em questão está aberto em baixo, em principio não devia de estar, mas na altura que o instalei foi a unica forma para registar valores mais reais.
O sensor é facil de instalares basta prenderes num dos intervalos dos pratos, das uma volta ou duas e ela fica pendurado dentro do RS, o meu está assim e posso dizer que não mexo nele ha muitos muitos meses.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 15:42)

Zulo disse:


> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/Ofertas.htm?action=showDetail&id=50128&ar=91
> 
> Dia 12 a dia 18 a estação estará de novo à venda no LIDL, estou a pensar comprar.Será que se justifica,sendo que já tenho o termómetro auriol(há já uns anos,sempre impecável).


Já agora, sabem se esse termómetro está protegido da radiação?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2017 às 16:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já agora, sabem se esse termómetro está protegido da radiação?


Não.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Jan 2017 às 07:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje Desloquei me então ao Lidl de Alcoitão, 2 já cá cantam, antes a mais do que a menos.
> O stock estava carregado, até fiquei com ideia que praticamente ninguém comprou qualquer termometro.


Vamos lá ver se os registos das mínimas é fiável.
Estou a gostar do 1° teste


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Jan 2017 às 23:50)

Na média do ponto zero ...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Jan 2017 às 00:02)

Boa noite, a temperatura de noite parece estar correta mas durante o dia dispara-me para valores ridiculos porque penso ser da radiação que atinge o sensor. O que posso fazer para contrariar isso?

Obrigado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2017 às 00:04)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Boa noite, a temperatura de noite parece estar correta mas durante o dia dispara-me para valores ridiculos porque penso ser da radiação que atinge o sensor. O que posso fazer para contrariar isso?
> 
> Obrigado.


Constrói um radiation shield.  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/construcao-radiation-shield-ou-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo.729/


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Jan 2017 às 00:06)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Boa noite, a temperatura de noite parece estar correta mas durante o dia dispara-me para valores ridiculos porque penso ser da radiação que atinge o sensor. O que posso fazer para contrariar isso?
> 
> Obrigado.


Terás de por o sensor dentro de um RS.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Jan 2017 às 00:49)

Desculpa a ignorância mas como faço esse "RS"?

Obrigado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2017 às 13:03)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpa a ignorância mas como faço esse "RS"?
> 
> Obrigado.


Vê a minha resposta, esta lá o link de como construir.


----------



## WMeteo (15 Jan 2017 às 17:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> De nada.
> O meu Rs em questão está aberto em baixo, em principio não devia de estar, mas na altura que o instalei foi a unica forma para registar valores mais reais.
> O sensor é facil de instalares basta prenderes num dos intervalos dos pratos, das uma volta ou duas e ela fica pendurado dentro do RS, o meu está assim e posso dizer que não mexo nele ha muitos muitos meses.



Obrigado uma vez mais pelo esclarecimento.

Já procedi à montagem do meu sensor, mas não estou a conseguir acertar a hora, apesar de conseguir fazê-lo relativamente aos minutos.

Constatei igualmente que o fio que liga o dispositivo ao sensor de temperatura é de facto bastante sensível, daí ter manuseado o mesmo com bastante cuidado, aquando da instalação, além de ter revestido com fita uma parte do cabo. A utilização da fita poderá influenciar a leitura das temperaturas exteriores?


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 18:13)

Comprei a Auriol Wireless no LIDL de Felgueiras hoje, aquilo estava sensor num lado LCD no chao e a caixa noutro lado. Estava tudo aberto mas funciona bem para já.
Ahahah


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2017 às 21:56)

Meteofan disse:


> Comprei a Auriol Wireless no LIDL de Felgueiras hoje, aquilo estava sensor num lado LCD no chao e a caixa noutro lado. Estava tudo aberto mas funciona bem para já.
> Ahahah



Estação Meteorológica?


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Jan 2017 às 22:48)

WHORTAS disse:


> Na média do ponto zero ...


Boa noite.
Hoje a Tminima da vp2 foi de -2.7℃.
Continuam a surpreender pela positiva




Os sensores estão sem RS a uma altura de 1.5m do solo.


----------



## WMeteo (16 Jan 2017 às 10:27)

Já conseguir proceder ao acerto correcto da hora do termómetro digital.


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

Mínima de hoje na vp2 de. -1.9℃


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 16:39)

Aproveito para dizer que a estação Auriol sem fios à venda no LIDL por 10 euros é fantástica. Ao contrário de uma La Crosse que comprei regista mínimas e máximas à décima e não enganam na distancia de alcance. Dizem que alcança 30 metros, pois bem tenho o sensor a mais de 30 metros e não tenho falhas de sinal, quando na la crosse tinha o sensor no mesmo sitio e falhava o sinal apesar de dizerem que alcança 100 metros.
Por 10 euros é uma compra fantástica...


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2017 às 18:06)

O termómetro tem surpreendido pela positiva. Destaco a sensibilidade à variação da temperatura e a frequência de actualização é ao segundo. 
Comparando com o sensor sem fios, talvez pelo facto desse ter o sensor dentro duma caixa de plástico, demora mais a registar a variação da temperatura e só envia dados para a consola a cada 30 segundos.


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2017 às 18:15)

Também comprei a estação de 10 euros do Lidl e estou bastante satisfeito. Acho que é do melhor que anda por aí na relação qualidade/preço.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Jan 2017 às 15:59)

Ontem fui fazer algumas compras ao LIDL e surpresa das surpresas, no sector de últimos artigos, uma estação Auriol a 20% de desconto, ou seja, a 7,99 €. Escuso dizer que veio comigo para casa


----------



## jonas (24 Jan 2017 às 20:30)

Eu adquiri um termometro do lidl de 3.99€, ate agora tem dado valores adequados.Acho que foi uma boa compra..


----------



## Paulo Tápia (1 Fev 2017 às 15:22)

Olá a todos.

É a primeira vez que estou neste forum, e precisamente porque o tema é uma estação meteorológica da Auriol que comprei no Lidl (a tal dos 9,90€).

Estou bastante satisfeito com ela, menos num pequeno (grande!!) pormenor.

Desde que a comprei e configurei, que, todos os dias, sem exceção, de manhã, o relógio apresenta sempre uma hora a mais, pois recebe a informação por radiofrequência. Também li no manual que, ele apenas vai buscar a informação da radiofrequência se por alguma razão a ligação com a unidade exterior for quebrada. Ora, eu tenho a unidade exterior bem perto da base, e não a movimento, logo não devia haver quebra nenhuma.

Já li aqui no forum, noutro thread, que existe a possibilidade de utilizar a função Zone, colocando -1, para repôr essa diferença, ou outra solução é alterar manualmente a hora e ele quebra a ligação de radiofrequência.

A questão é que, quando aconteceu a primeira vez, obviamente alterei manualmente a hora. No entanto, no dia seguinte, lá estava a hora a mais outra vez...
Depois utilizei a função zone e selecionei -1, mas no dia seguinte... adivinharam...

Já não sei o que hei-de fazer mais.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2017 às 15:53)

Paulo Tápia disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> É a primeira vez que estou neste forum, e precisamente porque o tema é uma estação meteorológica da Auriol que comprei no Lidl (a tal dos 9,90€).
> 
> ...


Tenho exatamente o mesmo problema!


----------



## weatherbox (7 Fev 2017 às 12:55)

@Paulo Tápia @Meteofan

Configurar a time zone com -1, deixar ficar a estação com a hora alemã pois o sinal DCF vem de Frankfurt e não dá para desactivar.
Depois da configuração em visualização normal basta clicar uma vez no botão "clock" de modo a ficar sempre visivel a hora da zona e a palavra "zone".
Estúpido mas funciona. A estação nem devia ser vendida em Portugal pois nem português tem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Fev 2017 às 13:50)

weatherbox disse:


> A estação nem devia ser vendida em Portugal pois nem português tem.



A 7,99 € foi uma pechincha apesar desses problemas 



weatherbox disse:


> Estúpido mas funciona.



Eu já tinha desistido e tinha deixado a hora à Espanhola... Já parecia o Franco, para agradar ao Hitler, atrasou uma hora e faz com que aquela malta durma umas belas sestas 
Obrigado pela dica


----------



## weatherbox (7 Fev 2017 às 21:57)

Hitler, Franco e Siesta, that escalated quickly 
A culpa não é do sinal DCF77, é mesmo do software do chip da estação, provavelmente quem desenvolveu nem sabia que era para vender fora dos países do centro-Europa.


----------



## Paulo Tápia (16 Fev 2017 às 13:28)

É isso mesmo!!!!
Já consegui pôr aquilo a funcionar bem!

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Fev 2017 às 14:22)

weatherbox disse:


> A culpa não é do sinal DCF77, é mesmo do software do chip da estação,



Bom, o meu chip deve ser mesmo alemão, pois mesmo com o truque continua com a hora de "Nuestros Hermanos". Deixa, também vivi muitos anos a 4 kms da fronteira e cheguei a ter duas passagens de ano no mesmo ano, portanto nada que não esteja habituado


----------



## weatherbox (17 Fev 2017 às 14:33)

O meu continua bem com o que expliquei da zone, será que é sorte de ainda não ter apanhado o sinal de novo e faz reset a tudo? Penso que não pois já está bem há umas semanas.






Continua bem entre «» pois o sensor externo disto está viajando na maionese, agora em plena onda de calor chegou a ir aos 38º ontem e hoje 
Há forma de construir um escudo de radiação mais simples e prático sem ser o que li aqui com pratos?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Abr 2017 às 15:36)

Estou com um problema com uma estação igual à do post acima. Já a comprei o ano passado e estava a dar sinal de pilhas fracas. Comprei umas novas (Duracell) mas não funciona. Funciona melhor com as pilhas fracas do que com as novas onde não funciona de todo. Se meter uma fraca e uma nova funciona. A estação é esquisita com as pilhas?


----------



## Werk_AG (15 Abr 2017 às 04:41)

O melhor seria medir as pilhas "novas" e ver que voltagem têm, não vá não serem tão novas assim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2017 às 15:35)

Se alguém quiser adquirir um destes termómetros, tenho um como novo, nunca o utilizei.

Preço: 4€ + portes (entrego em mãos em Lisboa e arredores, dependendo do local).


----------



## Pedro Mindz (31 Dez 2017 às 16:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se alguém quiser adquirir um destes termómetros, tenho um como novo, nunca o utilizei.
> 
> Preço: 4€ + portes (entrego em mãos em Lisboa e arredores, dependendo do local).



Tinha um igual e sempre funcionou na perfeição mas após a passagem da tempestada "Ana" o sensor de temperatura exterior deixou de funcionar e agora dá-me como tendo a temperatura altissima.. Mesmo assim, custo/beneficio, é muito bom!

Se tivesse visto isto á 2 semanas atrás era capaz de te o comprar, agora, ja mandei este ( https://www.gearbest.com/other-consumer-electronics/pp_656234.html ) pela gearbest!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2017 às 16:37)

Esse problema da temperatura altíssima resolve-se se o sensor secar. Ele custa é muito mesmo a secar, é deixar em casa que eventualmente há de voltar a funcionar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2018 às 23:21)

Pessoal, mais uma vez, praticamente na mesma altura do ano passado, o LIDL volta com o AURIOL. A partir de dia 11 preparem-se!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2018 às 23:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pessoal, mais uma vez, praticamente na mesma altura do ano passado, o LIDL volta com o AURIOL. A partir de dia 11 preparem-se!



Esse é daqueles que têm um fio, certo? Ou têm sensor exterior separado? Pelo preço não deve ter sensor, deduzo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2018 às 23:35)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Esse é daqueles que têm um fio, certo? Ou têm sensor exterior separado? Pelo preço não deve ter sensor, deduzo.



Com fio.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Jan 2018 às 23:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Esse é daqueles que têm um fio, certo? Ou têm sensor exterior separado? Pelo preço não deve ter sensor, deduzo.



Com fio e não convém ter o sensor externo na rua durante dias de chuva.. O meu estragou-se durante a passagem da tempestade "Ana"..


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Jan 2018 às 23:54)

Eu vou comprar


----------



## Zulo (8 Jan 2018 às 00:01)

Tenho o meu à chuva há 4 anos e as temperaturas parecem me bastante fiáveis. Na minha opinião pelo preço é um excelente adereço para quem quer reportar.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2018 às 00:10)

Zulo disse:


> Tenho o meu à chuva há 4 anos e as temperaturas parecem me bastante fiáveis. Na minha opinião pelo preço é um excelente adereço para quem quer reportar.


Então o sensor pode apanhar chuva?  Vou comprar uns 2 para fazer umas comparações de t.min cá na zona


----------



## Zulo (8 Jan 2018 às 00:13)

c0ldPT disse:


> Então o sensor pode apanhar chuva?  Vou comprar uns 2 para fazer umas comparações de t.min cá na zona


Eu no meu caso, coloquei o dito lá fora e não me chateei mais. Esteve na casa antiga e agora na nova, sempre lá fora, apanhava sol na antiga e chuva, vento, tudo. Nesta está mais protegida do sol mas da chuva e do vento, não está.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 00:17)

Obrigada aos dois! Eu agora tenho este que comprei no Ebay. Tem sensor externo e está na varanda, relativamente protegido da chuva e do sol, mas não totalmente. Até agora tem resistido, mas também só o tenho há pouco mais de 2 meses.


----------



## Zulo (8 Jan 2018 às 09:58)

Tinha visto há uns tempos, na Bangood esse aparelho. 
Na altura não arrisquei porque falavam no muito baixo contraste que apresentava.

Ele parece muito completo e o valor se fôr como o que vi,é extremamente acessível.

Bom acessório.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 11:20)

Zulo disse:


> Tinha visto há uns tempos, na Bangood esse aparelho.
> Na altura não arrisquei porque falavam no muito baixo contraste que apresentava.
> 
> Ele parece muito completo e o valor se fôr como o que vi,é extremamente acessível.
> ...



O contraste não é, de facto, grande coisa. Mas se inclinares um pouco, vê-se bem. Eu paguei, sensivelmente, 10€, no Ebay.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2018 às 16:41)

Zulo disse:


> Tenho o meu à chuva há 4 anos e as temperaturas parecem me bastante fiáveis. Na minha opinião pelo preço é um excelente adereço para quem quer reportar.


O meu também fica a apanhar chuva porque esqueço-me de o tirar, nunca teve problemas por causa disso. Mas também como está virado para sul, seca facilmente.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2018 às 17:02)

Sim, esse problema é comum.
O meu também já "atrofiou" com a chuva. Fica uns dias a dar mais uns 10º que a realidade até secar e voltar ao normal...
O problema é que pendurado na posição natural, a água que escorra vai ter tendência a entrar para dentro do sensor (ali naquele buraquinho onde entra o fio se virem com atenção). E isso aconteceu-me várias vezes mesmo tentando isolar com fita à volta nessa zona.

O que fiz agora desta última vez foi além da fita a isolar, virar o sensor para cima e meter fita à volta para segurar nessa posição, para não ficar na posição "natural", com o sensor caído para baixo. Ou seja, com o fio caído para baixo (como manda a gravidade ) a parte do sensor está virada para cima, e esse buraquinho onde entrava a água virado para baixo. Penso que assim a água terá mais dificuldade em escorrer lá para dentro, imagino eu, embora não me admire que se repita...
Vamos ver se resiste bem às próximas chuvadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2018 às 17:16)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, esse problema é comum.
> O meu também já "atrofiou" com a chuva. Fica uns dias a dar mais uns 10º que a realidade até secar e voltar ao normal...
> O problema é que pendurado na posição natural, a água que escorra vai ter tendência a entrar para dentro do sensor (ali naquele buraquinho onde entra o fio se virem com atenção). E isso aconteceu-me várias vezes mesmo tentando isolar com fita à volta nessa zona.
> 
> ...


_Patafix_ é uma coisa útil no meu caso, isola e cola


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 21:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pessoal, mais uma vez, praticamente na mesma altura do ano passado, o LIDL volta com o AURIOL. A partir de dia 11 preparem-se!



Fiquei de olho neste bicharoco mas acho que não vou ter oportunidade de ir ao LIDL.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jan 2018 às 11:52)

Olha quem ele é...


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 13:32)

Vou buscar dois agora


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2018 às 14:06)

Espectáculo, lá vou eu comprar mais 1 ou 2 visto que o que tenho aqui já está a pedir uma reforma  .


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 15:45)

Já cá moram dois!  Alguém sabe como desativar o som dele? Acho extremamente exagerado e irritante


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2019 às 00:28)

Pessoalll, a melhor arma meteorológica dos amadores está de volta:


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jan 2019 às 00:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pessoalll, a melhor arma meteorológica dos amadores está de volta:


Opa, Gastei 10€ na compra de um sensor, há 2 dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2019 às 00:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Opa, Gastei 10€ na compra de um sensor, há 2 dias.



Eu também já estava aflito por um, mas o LIDL sabe que isto lucra por isso faz todos os anos na 3ª semana de Janeiro 

Apesar de estar um euro mais caro...


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2019 às 00:58)

Comprei logo 2 há exatamente um ano atrás  Um deles já foi à vida (fio quebrou) mas pelo preço vale a pena!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2019 às 15:33)

O termómetro mítico está de volta desde ontem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2021 às 21:58)

Após muito tempo sem vê-los à venda, parece que vamos ter novamente termómetros da Auriol à venda no LIDL.

O design mudou bastante, na minha opinião para pior, e na descrição não indica se regista mínimos/máximos. Teremos que esperar que apareçam nas lojas para ficar esclarecido.

https://www.lidl.pt/pt/p/carro-equipado/auriol-termometro-digital/p84853


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2021 às 22:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Após muito tempo sem vê-los à venda, parece que vamos ter novamente termómetros da Auriol à venda no LIDL.
> 
> O design mudou bastante, na minha opinião para pior, e na descrição não indica se regista mínimos/máximos. Teremos que esperar que apareçam nas lojas para ficar esclarecido.
> 
> https://www.lidl.pt/pt/p/carro-equipado/auriol-termometro-digital/p84853


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2021 às 22:31)

Toby disse:


>



Pela descrição do vídeo, tem função de mínimos e máximos. Porém o cabo encurtou: antigamente tinha 3 metros e agora apenas 1.9m.

Obrigado pelo vídeo


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2021 às 05:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pela descrição do vídeo, tem função de mínimos e máximos. Porém o cabo encurtou: antigamente tinha 3 metros e agora apenas 1.9m.
> 
> Obrigado pelo vídeo



Bom dia,

Não é o mesmo preço, mas para o nosso uso um ELITECH RC5+ é muito melhor.
https://www.elitecheu.com/es/collec...data-logger-reusable-usb-temperature-recorder
Utilizo frequentemente para controlar os meus sensores VP2 e SHT75.










Software gratis: https://www.elitecheu.com/es/pages/software
Instruction : http://dl.elitecheu.com//certificat...i-Use-Temperature-Data-Logger-User-Manual.pdf

PROMO 16.34€ : https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/32917058781.html


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2021 às 10:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Após muito tempo sem vê-los à venda, parece que vamos ter novamente termómetros da Auriol à venda no LIDL.
> 
> O design mudou bastante, na minha opinião para pior, e na descrição não indica se regista mínimos/máximos. Teremos que esperar que apareçam nas lojas para ficar esclarecido.
> 
> https://www.lidl.pt/pt/p/carro-equipado/auriol-termometro-digital/p84853



Desta vez não me vai escapar!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2021 às 13:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Após muito tempo sem vê-los à venda, parece que vamos ter novamente termómetros da Auriol à venda no LIDL.
> 
> O design mudou bastante, na minha opinião para pior, e na descrição não indica se regista mínimos/máximos. Teremos que esperar que apareçam nas lojas para ficar esclarecido.
> 
> https://www.lidl.pt/pt/p/carro-equipado/auriol-termometro-digital/p84853



Epa quem o desenhou...terrível.
Obrigado pela partilha,vou buscar uns!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jan 2021 às 14:39)

Podiam era adicionar uma daquelas "estações" que costumavam ter.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2021 às 19:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim este sensor está a desiludir mete um bocado abaixo do real. O outro efectivamente era melhor.
> Comprei 4 utilizei aquele que mais se aproximava do real.
> Tive mínima de -9 graus so que claro que estava mal, e nem postei esse valor,  -6/-7 graus são reais.
> A espessura do gelo como viram era surreal.


Os meus apresentam diferenças de 0.3 décimas no sensor exterior mais coisa menos coisa e 1 grau no interior. São óptimos para instalar nos veículos, mas desilude em relação aos dados obtidos.

Foram aumentando o preço gradualmente e piorando a qualidade. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (13 Jan 2021 às 10:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> *Mínima de 0,1ºC por aqui, registada pelo sensor antigo.
> 
> ...



Bem que grandes diferenças nos registos entre os termómetros antigos e os novos.
Não me recordo de quem ontem disse que havia uma diferença clara entre por exemplo o termómetro de uma carro e o novo sensor da Auriol.
Uma diferença de 1 ou 1,5ºC nas mínimas para o anterior termómetro é demasiado.
Aconselho a quem comprou estes novos termómetros, a reclamar no *LIDL*, devido à falta de fiabilidade dos dados. Ainda bem que eu não comprei.
Sendo assim os registos espectaculares que o pessoal andou a registar nas zonas mais frias de alguns concelhos, não são de fiar, temperaturas de -5/-6-7/-8ºC, provavelmente tem de acrescentar +2ºC, +3ºC, ou até mais (aos registos) pois não sabemos se o erro na leitura é exponencial, ou não.
Exemplo: se o nosso colega @Duarte Sousa  com uma temperatura próximo de zero registou uma diferença de 1,7ºC entre os termómetros de diferentes gerações, imaginem quem registou ontem -6ºC, que na realidade serão apenas de -4ºC ou até -3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2021 às 10:51)

Thomar disse:


> Bem que grandes diferenças nos registos entre os termómetros antigos e os novos.
> Não me recordo de quem ontem disse que havia uma diferença clara entre por exemplo o termómetro de uma carro e o novo sensor da Auriol.
> Uma diferença de 1 ou 1,5ºC nas mínimas para o anterior termómetro é demasiado.
> Aconselho a quem comprou estes novos termómetros, a reclamar no *LIDL*, devido à falta de fiabilidade dos dados. Ainda bem que eu não comprei.
> ...



Eu comprei ontem antes de ter mais informação e já me arrependi... Foram 5 euros para o lixo.


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2021 às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Não os deite fora, poderá ter de montar um ecrã. Um belga fez isto e estava a aproximar-se dos valores de um SHT75.
Se encontrar um no Lidl uma noite, farei um teste entre os meus 3 sensores (VP2-SHT75-RC5+)


----------



## Thomar (13 Jan 2021 às 11:07)

MSantos disse:


> Eu comprei ontem antes de ter mais informação e já me arrependi... Foram 5 euros para o lixo.


Que existisse uma discrepância, de apenas 0,1ºC ou até 0,2ºC acho que era aceitável, mas mais de 1ºC, é ridículo. E ainda por cima mais caro!


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jan 2021 às 11:12)

É ridículo de facto. O meu carro bem dava cerca de 1ºC a 1,5ºC a mais... mas essa diferença era mais ou menos constante quer para valores próximos de 0ºC como para -5ºC ou -6ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jan 2021 às 11:26)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Não é o mesmo preço, mas para o nosso uso um ELITECH RC5+ é muito melhor.
> https://www.elitecheu.com/es/collec...data-logger-reusable-usb-temperature-recorder
> ...




Já cá mora , obrigado @Toby


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jan 2021 às 11:33)

Jorge_scp disse:


> É ridículo de facto. O meu carro bem dava cerca de 1ºC a 1,5ºC a mais... mas essa diferença era mais ou menos constante quer para valores próximos de 0ºC como para -5ºC ou -6ºC.



Eu ontem bem fiquei desconfiando quando fui colocar os sensores "um novo, e um dos antigos" e vi aquela diferença de temperatura meia hora mais cedo do Alambre para o Vale da Rasca  Contudo fiz medições na mesma, logo explico tudo noutro tópico!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2021 às 13:39)

Eu por acaso entre os dois notei que o novo começou a descer mais rapidamente durante a noite, mas no final de contas a diferença de mínimas foi de *0,2ºC*, o que é aceitável. 

Mas vou continuar a testar.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2021 às 13:41)

Thomar disse:


> Bem que grandes diferenças nos registos entre os termómetros antigos e os novos.
> Não me recordo de quem ontem disse que havia uma diferença clara entre por exemplo o termómetro de uma carro e o novo sensor da Auriol.
> Uma diferença de 1 ou 1,5ºC nas mínimas para o anterior termómetro é demasiado.
> Aconselho a quem comprou estes novos termómetros, a reclamar no *LIDL*, devido à falta de fiabilidade dos dados. Ainda bem que eu não comprei.
> ...



Boas no meu caso vi vestígios que certamente bate certo com 5 negativos. 
O que dá graça é que o termómetro da minha bike dá 10 a zero ao novo auriol, ridículo mesmo.
Esta situação também nos serve de lição fomos  logo comprar.


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2021 às 14:06)

Bom dia,

Eu não pretendo ter "ciência infundida" (expressão belga). 
Mas é absolutamente necessário ter em conta que todos os sensores de temperatura precisam de algum tempo para se estabilizarem.
Mesmo os novos sensores VP2 precisam de várias horas para se estabilizarem.
Este tipo de sensores Lidl baratos é muito provavelmente um simples fio de resistência que varia uma voltagem. 
Estou curioso por ter um na mão.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Jan 2021 às 15:23)

Boas.

já sabia que o termómetro Auriol do Lidl tinha problemas, mas mesmo assim comprei um.

Sigo com uns escaldantes 19ºC no exterior e uns arrepiantes 11ºC dentro de casa.

A temperatura dentro de casa até parece mais ao menos, a do exterior é absolutamente irrealista .


----------



## Caneira (13 Jan 2021 às 16:36)

Albifriorento disse:


> Boas.
> 
> já sabia que o termómetro Auriol do Lidl tinha problemas, mas mesmo assim comprei um.
> 
> ...



Engraçado que as queixas que tenho visto aqui é precisamente o contrário. Ele marcar menos do que aquilo que é suposto


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Jan 2021 às 16:44)

Caneira disse:


> Engraçado que as queixas que tenho visto aqui é precisamente o contrário. Ele marcar menos do que aquilo que é suposto


Está em queda livre, 14.6ºC no exterior e 9.9ºC no interior.

Está a marcar mais no exterior porque o sensor ficou montado na janela de uma varanda com telheiro. O sol bateu o dia todo e fez efeito estufa, agora está a descer rapidamente. Está fora de questão reportar estas temperaturas aqui no fórum.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2021 às 18:04)

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2021 às 18:49)

Boa noite,

Comprei uma exemplar.
É thermorésistance (en Francês  )  é alimentado por um + e um - .
Não há dados transmitidos, apenas um valor eléctrico variável.
Neste caso, é muito provável que seja melhorada sem grandes despesas.
Não é assim tão mau :* VP2 7,9° SHT75 7,8° AURIOL 7,7° *para o preço que considero muito bom. 
Como qualquer sensor de resistência, é muito sensível à superfície de contacto (normal é uma resistência que aquece ou arrefece).

18h17 9.9° depois de 5min
18h20 9.1° 
18h28 9.0°
18h29 8.6° (Pendurei-o sem contacto com uma superfície)
18h32 *7.7°*
18h35 7.6°
18h37 7.7°
18h47 7.7° (VP2 7.8°!!!)
Assim, como expliquei esta manhã, um simples ecrã protector melhorará as medidas.  
Este fim-de-semana vou fazer um teste de "bricolage".

Não há necessidade de chicotear um gato, como se diz em Bruxelas. 
É apenas a minha opinião


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Jan 2021 às 20:55)

criz0r disse:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que pilhas é que usas na estação da direita? É incrível, eu meti umas Duracell novas e não liga. Se meter umas mais gastas, funciona. Experimentei com recarregáveis e também não dá.


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2021 às 21:09)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Que pilhas é que usas na estação da direita? É incrível, eu meti umas Duracell novas e não liga. Se meter umas mais gastas, funciona. Experimentei com recarregáveis e também não dá.



De que tipo? Note-se que as baterias recarregáveis disponíveis comercialmente têm um valor nominal mais baixo (AA: 1,2v).
Para ter AA em 1.5v é necessário recorrer à indústria com elevado potencial mah > 2150mah


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

Boa noite,

A suite amanhã. Já podemos concluir que se o seu objectivo é registar o mini/maxi, parece-me comprometido.
Requer um pouco mais de estudo.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2021 às 22:07)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Que pilhas é que usas na estação da direita? É incrível, eu meti umas Duracell novas e não liga. Se meter umas mais gastas, funciona. Experimentei com recarregáveis e também não dá.


Panasonic normais. 

https://www.worten.pt/i/80feef2d0d15384ba985595b81e2a40f8360ac20.jpg

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (14 Jan 2021 às 07:15)

Bom dia,

Francamente, pelo preço, não somos roubados!
Se se tiver em conta o tempo que leva a estabilizar, não é mau. 
Teremos de testar a outras temperaturas.
Podemos tirar duas conclusões:
Não adequado para medições rápidas quando se está numa caminhada nómada.
Irá requerer protecção contra a radiação solar.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Jan 2021 às 10:51)

Toby disse:


> Irá requerer protecção contra a radiação solar.


Confirmado, em pouco mais de 20m o meu passou dos 7.6ºC para uns estonteantes 23ºC, depois de começar a apanhar sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2021 às 11:09)

Coloquei o sensor antigo e um dos novos lado a lado. Irei registar as temperaturas mínimas de ambos e fazer um histórico para ver a discrepância.

Tanto hoje como ontem apresentaram uma diferença de 1,7ºC.


----------



## Toby (14 Jan 2021 às 12:34)

Bom dia,

Este sensor não gosta da luz do dia, tanto à noite que é aceitável, mas durante o dia é inutilizável.






* = protector solar
** = sem protector solar


----------



## Toby (14 Jan 2021 às 21:12)

Boa noite,

Para concluir, este sensor é inutilizável na sua configuração original durante o dia. 
É muito sensível à radiação solar mesmo debaixo de céus nublados. 
As leituras entre as 15h e as 21h são inequívocas.
Isto é típico para resistência térmica: aquecimento, arrefecimento, estabilização muito lenta. 
Resta uma questão; porque é que ontem à noite e esta manhã eu tinha medidas próximas do meu VP2. 
Se tiver tempo amanhã de manhã, depois de uma noite de descanso, farei outro teste. Acho que sei a razão.  
Se eu tiver tempo este fim-de-semana, vou fazer um abrigo para esta sonda.

Boa Sorte a todos vós com esta nova confinamento a aproximar-se.


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2021 às 09:47)

Bom dia,

Não é necessário qualquer comentário: não utilizável excepto para um reset (relativamente longo) com um sensor instalado no seu ambiente de medição E sem radiação solar.
RESET = desconexão da bateria.







Tenha um bom fim-de-semana


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2021 às 10:09)

Abri-a, grande oportunidade para encontrar um substituto muito melhor.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Jan 2021 às 11:41)

Confirmo tudo o que aqui foi dito, estou com 25º assim que o sensor começou a apanhar sol.. Mas também, as temperaturas mínimas são normalmente atingidas á noite e aí não há sol, por 4.99€, o que podemos querer?


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2021 às 11:49)

Quanto a apanhar Sol esqueçam... Não há nenhum sensor do Mundo que possa apanhar Sol direto sem RS e que dê temperaturas fiáveis. O problema é mesmo o valor das mínimas que parece ser exageradamente baixo. Ao Sol sem proteção queriam o quê? Nem da Davis quanto mais do Lidl!


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2021 às 13:20)

MSantos disse:


> O problema é mesmo o valor das mínimas que parece ser exageradamente baixo. Ao Sol sem proteção queriam o quê? Nem da Davis quanto mais do Lidl!



É normal, é um NTC.
PI: as minhas medições são feitas SEM solar directa, o sol altera a resistência nominal do que está a montante do sensor, tal como o frio (mas na direcção oposta)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2021 às 13:40)

MSantos disse:


> Quanto a apanhar Sol esqueçam... Não há nenhum sensor do Mundo que possa apanhar Sol direto sem RS e que dê temperaturas fiáveis. O problema é mesmo o valor das mínimas que parece ser exageradamente baixo. Ao Sol sem proteção queriam o quê? Nem da Davis quanto mais do Lidl!



Basicamente é isto que o @MSantos diz, qualquer sensor, por muito bom que seja, nunca poderá ter valores fiáveis durante o dia se não estiver protegido, quer tenha luz direta do Sol, quer não tenha, por isso os valores medidos durante o dia para mim não são surpresa nenhuma, até porque eu sempre tive destes sensores mais baratos, já sei o que a casa gasta.

A questão é mesmo a discrepância das temperaturas medidas durante a noite, entre o sensor antigo e os novos, com as medições a serem feitas nas mesmas condições. Talvez um dia eu faça alguns radiation shield e compare os valores entre o sensor antigo e os novos.


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2021 às 13:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Basicamente é isto que o @MSantos diz, qualquer sensor, por muito bom que seja, nunca poderá ter valores fiáveis durante o dia se não estiver protegido, quer tenha luz direta do Sol, quer não tenha, por isso os valores medidos durante o dia para mim não são surpresa nenhuma, até porque eu sempre tive destes sensores mais baratos, já sei o que a casa gasta.
> 
> A questão é mesmo a discrepância das temperaturas medidas durante a noite, entre o sensor antigo e os novos, com as medições a serem feitas nas mesmas condições. Talvez um dia eu faça alguns radiation shield e compare os valores entre o sensor antigo e os novos.



o meu último lote de medições (8h459h44) a sonda está no mesmo abrigo 7714 que o meu VP2 e SHT75 +7714!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2021 às 13:51)

Toby disse:


> o meu último lote de medições (8h459h44) a sonda está no mesmo abrigo 7714 que o meu VP2 e SHT75 +7714!



Então parece que tendo uma proteção em condições, o sensor consegue ser fiável. Talvez este perca mais calor do que o sensor antigo da Auriol, ou então é mesmo uma questão de estar mal calibrado.


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2021 às 14:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Então parece que tendo uma proteção em condições, o sensor consegue ser fiável. Talvez este perca mais calor do que o sensor antigo da Auriol, ou então é mesmo uma questão de estar mal calibrado.



não aparece de todo (ver às 9h40 da manhã) o sol aparece e assim aquece o que não está em 7714 (especialmente o fio).
Este sensor (desmontei-o) uma resistência de baixo custo para que todo o circuito que transmite a corrente seja hiper-sensível ao frio e às radiações solares.
Com outro sensor e um fio de melhor qualidade, penso que podemos obter um sensor coerente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2021 às 14:22)

Toby disse:


> não aparece de todo (ver às 9h40 da manhã) o sol aparece e assim aquece o que não está em 7714 (especialmente o fio).
> Este sensor (desmontei-o) uma resistência de baixo custo para que todo o circuito que transmite a corrente seja hiper-sensível ao frio e às radiações solares.
> Com outro sensor e um fio de melhor qualidade, penso que podemos obter um sensor coerente.



Sim, estava-me a referir a temperaturas noturnas


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2021 às 14:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, estava-me a referir a temperaturas noturnas


se quiserem, amanhã à noite (21h  08h) vou pô-lo no meu 3º 7714 para a noite mas só terei o mini e o maxi ... (não vou assistir toda a noite )


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2021 às 14:50)

O Auriol antigo parecia dar mínimas relativamente confiáveis, talvez devido ao seu compartimento maior. O díodo do sensor estava colocado num compartimento com uma área muito maior que o atual, o que talvez também permitisse mais alguma circulação de ar. Vendo fotos do sensor do Auriol novo, não me surpreende muito acumular o frio todo dentro daquele círculo pequenino


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2021 às 15:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> O Auriol antigo parecia dar mínimas relativamente confiáveis, talvez devido ao seu compartimento maior. O díodo do sensor estava colocado num compartimento com uma área muito maior que o atual, o que talvez também permitisse mais alguma circulação de ar. Vendo fotos do sensor do Auriol novo, não me surpreende muito acumular o frio todo dentro daquele círculo pequenino



 sorry, não há circulação de ar, é um contacto de superfície. E um *NTC*


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2021 às 15:08)

sobre uma superfície luminosa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2021 às 15:17)

Este é um dos sensores antigos, cujo cabo já tinha ido à vida. Parece-me totalmente diferente dos novos.


----------



## Toby (15 Jan 2021 às 15:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Este é um dos sensores antigos, cujo cabo já tinha ido à vida. Parece-me totalmente diferente dos novos.



É também um NTC, mas para aplicação eléctrica, veja o diâmetro dos seus fios. 
funciona de forma totalmente diferente. Ela precisa de ar, não do outro. 
O novo é um NTC para aplicação electrónica a monitorizar por contacto com uma caixa, etc...
O teste de amanhã que farei será um sensor nu.


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2021 às 18:35)

Boa noite,

Aqui está, a sonda sem a sua embalagem está num abrigo Davis 7714.
Por volta das 19:00 horas, vou colocar o mini/maxi a zero (abrigo + sonda à temperatura ambiente).
Vou tentar fazer alguns turnos na cama. 
Esperando que esta sonda possa ser utilizada para as suas aplicações.


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2021 às 21:31)

Não está a correr bem:

19h35: VP2 6.4  5.8
21h20: VP2 4.1  1.5


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2021 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

22h00 VP2 2.7 / 1.4
07H00 VP2 0.1 / -2.6
07H30 VP2 -1.4 / -3.0
08H50 VP2 0.3 / -0.2
09H00 VP2 1.2 / 0.4 (sol)
09H30 VP2 3.9 / 2.4

MAXI/MINI
VP2 6.4  -1.6
Lidl 5.9  -3.6

reinicialização às 09:30, bom domingo


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2021 às 17:10)

Boa tarde,






Duas conclusões positivas já podem ser tiradas:
1/ não mais sobreaquecer mesmo com luz solar directa no abrigo.
2/ a sonda é muito mais reactiva.
Uma conclusão negativa: subestima.

Penso que podemos remediar esta subestimação.
Amanhã vou colar de novo o seu pequeno porta-sonda para que o fluxo de ar não seja varrido por ele. 
Se sobrestimarmos novamente: a solução será uma espuma (como espuma para micro).
Se isso não funcionar: caixote do lixo.


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2021 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

Com os problemas deste sensor Lidl, tenho a ideia de "desviar" os meus sensores AQI para fazer um sensor T°/HUM ou T°/HUM/PRESSURE.
Pessoalmente, não preciso disso (já tenho o suficiente).
A escolha dos sensores é bastante grande e mesmo um SHT30
Alguém interessado?
Depende de si, orçamento, interesse, ....


















um passo depois : multilingue online (o código de programação é mais difícil mas não impossível)  e SHT75  the best


----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2021 às 09:10)

Bom dia,

Uma excelente pista que estou a explorar para medições correctas a um preço excelente (com a ajuda de um amigo italiano)

CH1 : Sensor de +/-17€ +  abrigo 
CH2 : Sensor de +/-17€ +  abrigo 
CH3 : Sensor modificar (SHT35) de +/- 55€ + abrigo
CH4 : VP2/SHT35 + abrigo
CH5 : Sensor modificar (SHT35) de +/- 55€ + abrigo










Está interessado?


----------



## Toby (19 Jan 2021 às 19:52)

ontem mini/maxi
VP2 -0.9/17.8
Auriol -3.5/16.3

Hoje mini/maxi
VP2 4.4/12.2
Auriol 1.6/13.0

Último teste com esta configuração


----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2021 às 08:34)

Bom dia,

Hoje mini/maxi
VP2 10.6/12.1
Auriol 9.4/11.6

Assim é melhor, agora precisamos de descobrir se o antigo Auriol tinha medidas correctas E comparar com um sensor de referência. 
Não posso responder a esta pergunta porque não tenho o modelo antigo.


----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2021 às 08:03)

Bom dia,

Estou a encerrar a série de medidas:
Ontem VP2 10.6/14.8 - Auriol 10.1/14.1
Se alguém me emprestar um velho Auriol para ter a certeza de que é fiável.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2021 às 19:03)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Estou a encerrar a série de medidas:
> Ontem VP2 10.6/14.8 - Auriol 10.1/14.1
> Se alguém me emprestar um velho Auriol para ter a certeza de que é fiável.


Eu ainda tenho um antigo a funcionar. 
Poderia enviar por correio, pois no momento não parece haver alternativa. 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (10 Fev 2021 às 05:48)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu ainda tenho um antigo a funcionar.
> Poderia enviar por correio, pois no momento não parece haver alternativa.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk



Bom dia,

Sim, obrigado.
Não é urgente, estou ocupado a transformar o meu VP2 (é por isso que a minha estação está offline).
E acima de tudo estou a tentar fazer uma estação de referência com uma sonda PT100 num abrigo METSPEC ou BARANI.
Isto é necessário para levar a cabo os meus testes de sonda DIY (Node + SHT75-SHT3X) e especialmente para definir um esquema de abrigo de bricolage eficiente e barato.


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Fev 2022 às 15:45)

Comprei a estação Auriol do Lidl este ano, este ano custa 14€, tem ecrã tactil, mas como de costume parece uma bela cegada.

A estação tem um módulo exterior wireless (este ano não tem fio) mas os valores reportados tanto em temperatura interior como exterior são surreais.

Por favor, não comprem esta cegada...

EDIT:





O ecrã tactil também é pouco responsivo .


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2022 às 16:24)

Albifriorento disse:


> Comprei a estação Auriol do Lidl este ano, este ano custa 14€, tem ecrã tactil, mas como de costume parece uma bela cegada.
> 
> A estação tem um módulo exterior wireless (este ano não tem fio) mas os valores reportados tanto em temperatura interior como exterior são surreais.
> 
> ...



Por 14€ também não se pode querer uma Davis!


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Fev 2022 às 16:58)

MSantos disse:


> Por 14€ também não se pode querer uma Davis!


Não é essa a questão, a questão é que de ano para ano estas estações Auriol ficam piores...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Fev 2022 às 17:18)

Albifriorento disse:


> Comprei a estação Auriol do Lidl este ano, este ano custa 14€, tem ecrã tactil, mas como de costume parece uma bela cegada.
> 
> A estação tem um módulo exterior wireless (este ano não tem fio) mas os valores reportados tanto em temperatura interior como exterior são surreais.
> 
> ...


Eu comprei!


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2022 às 17:35)

É só darem uma olhadela nos posts mais antigos para verificarem que já não vale a pena gastar dinheiro nas AURIOL, pelo menos nestes modelos mais recentes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Fev 2022 às 18:02)

Ando com um tema para falar aqui no fórum, e não é termómetro do LIDL, mas já que hoje "desenterraram" o tópico, aproveito.

Há uns dias comprei um termómetro da Elitech que vem com datalogger (o que o @Toby colocou à venda). Decidi ir ao site da marca ver outros produtos, e está tudo com promoção.

Um dos que me chamou mais a atenção foi o Elitech RC-5+. O PVP dele é de 47,16€, mas neste momento está a 26,60€. Na compra de 10 unidades, o preço por unidade cai para 22,62€, já com os 23% de impostos incluídos.

Algumas características:
- Temperatura de -30ºC a +70ºC, com resolução de 0,1ºC;
- Integração com software onde podem ser definidos diversos parâmetros e exportados os dados;
- Intervalo de gravação no datalogger desde 10s até 24h;
- Capacidade até 32.000 registos (para registos de 1 em 1 minuto dá 22+ dias);
- A pilha tem sensivelmente 1 ano de autonomia, dando para substituir.

Obviamente que para a obtenção de dados minimamente fiáveis o sensor deverá ser dotado de uma proteção adicionar, como acontece com todos os sensores.

Alguém estaria interessado neste produto? Eu talvez ficasse com 2 ou 3 deles. Se houver malta suficiente para chegarmos às 10 unidades, não me importo de avançar com a compra e depois distribuo pelos interssados 









						Elitech RC-5+ Temperature Data Logger, PDF USB Temperature Data Recorder, 32000 Points, with Calibration Certified
					

Elitech RC-5+ USB temperature data logger features a plug-and-play USB port interface and allows for faster access to data collected in any cold chain management process, such as pharmaceuticals, food, life science, medical cabinets, etc.




					www.elitecheu.com


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2022 às 18:07)

Albifriorento disse:


> Não é essa a questão, a questão é que de ano para ano estas estações Auriol ficam piores...



É verdade, já o ano passado os sensores com fio eram bem piores que os anteriores, eu que o diga que comprei um e dá sempre temperaturas mais baixas que a realidade.


----------



## RP20 (8 Fev 2022 às 18:13)

Já comprei também, no início o touch do ecrã estava a ser complicado mas depois lá atinou. Em termos de temperaturas não parecem assim tão más. Vou estando atento nos próximos dias.


----------



## Toby (8 Fev 2022 às 18:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ando com um tema para falar aqui no fórum, e não é termómetro do LIDL, mas já que hoje "desenterraram" o tópico, aproveito.
> 
> Há uns dias comprei um termómetro da Elitech que vem com datalogger (o que o @Toby colocou à venda). Decidi ir ao site da marca ver outros produtos, e está tudo com promoção.
> 
> ...


Boa tarde,

Gostaria de fornecer algumas informações adicionais:
Conheço muitas pessoas que utilizam este RC5+ com um abrigo e os resultados são surpreendentes.
Os dados são exportáveis via USB, o software é simples mas completo e disponível em português.
Em estática divide-se pelo intervalo de medição e isto dá-lhe a sua autonomia.
Na versão itinerante, protege-se num pedaço de tubo de plástico com um pouco de tinta de camuflagem, não há muito risco de roubo. (a menos que o coloque debaixo da janela do seu vizinho )
Instalar o software para descobrir as possibilidades. Com a exportação para Excel: diagrama, comparar tudo é possível
Francamente, com um pouco de cuidado, é outra dimensão do que Lidl and Co.
PS: Vendi a minha porque já não a usava, a minha colecção é demasiado grande.


----------



## Toby (8 Fev 2022 às 18:27)

RP20 disse:


> Já comprei também, no início o touch do ecrã estava a ser complicado mas depois lá atinou. Em termos de temperaturas não parecem assim tão más. Vou estando atento nos próximos dias.




https://www.elitecheu.com/pages/software

Manual e software


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Fev 2022 às 11:43)

Albifriorento disse:


> Comprei a estação Auriol do Lidl este ano, este ano custa 14€, tem ecrã tactil, mas como de costume parece uma bela cegada.
> 
> A estação tem um módulo exterior wireless (este ano não tem fio) mas os valores reportados tanto em temperatura interior como exterior são surreais.
> 
> ...


de acordo com a estação estão neste momento 48.2ºC... Isto não serve mesmo para nada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2022 às 11:54)

Albifriorento disse:


> de acordo com a estação estão neste momento 48.2ºC... Isto não serve mesmo para nada.



Se o sensor estiver ao Sol sem qualquer tipo de proteção, esses valores são normais, até o melhor sensor do mundo se não tiver proteção, vai apresentar valores errados se estiver exposto a radiação.

--

Mais logo coloco alguns prints do software do termómetro que mencionei anteriormente, a ver se convenço a malta


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2022 às 14:36)

Albifriorento disse:


> de acordo com a estação estão neste momento 48.2ºC... Isto não serve mesmo para nada.


Comprei um para colocar em casa dos pais. O sensor externo está virado a Norte, ao abrigo de uma varanda (conforme descrito no manual) e num RS. As temperaturas coincidem com as das estações mais próximas, com a diferença de sensivelmente um grau por estar à sombra. Mas, para ter uma noção de temperatura e humidade interior e exterior, funciona na perfeição.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2022 às 14:46)

Aqui está o que falei.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## RP20 (9 Fev 2022 às 17:41)

jotackosta disse:


> Aqui está o que falei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se tens assim o RS porque não o colocas ao sol? Tinhas temperaturas mais reais, se esse RS estiver bem feito claro


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2022 às 19:25)

RP20 disse:


> Se tens assim o RS porque não o colocas ao sol? Tinhas temperaturas mais reais, se esse RS estiver bem feito claro


A seu tempo  
Vai ficar ali temporariamente até ir lá novamente, com mais tempo. E até encontrar um local onde não esteja tanto à mão de semear


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2022 às 20:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ando com um tema para falar aqui no fórum, e não é termómetro do LIDL, mas já que hoje "desenterraram" o tópico, aproveito.
> 
> Há uns dias comprei um termómetro da Elitech que vem com datalogger (o que o @Toby colocou à venda). Decidi ir ao site da marca ver outros produtos, e está tudo com promoção.
> 
> ...



Seguem alguns prints do software do termómetro que falei aqui. O termómetro usado não é o mesmo (este tem higrómetro), mas o software é o mesmo.

Recordo que o sensor não tem qualquer tipo de proteção, foi colocado no parapeito da janela por cerca de 24h, sendo que durante o dia está quase sempre ao sol.


----------



## Toby (9 Fev 2022 às 21:56)

exemplo de utilização para o que os franceses chamam "buracos frios" trou à froid 

https://forums.infoclimat.fr/search/?q=elitech&quick=1


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2022 às 00:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Seguem alguns prints do software do termómetro que falei aqui. O termómetro usado não é o mesmo (este tem higrómetro), mas o software é o mesmo.
> 
> Recordo que o sensor não tem qualquer tipo de proteção, foi colocado no parapeito da janela por cerca de 24h, sendo que durante o dia está quase sempre ao sol.


É um excelente aparelho. Já o testámos em alguns pontos dos concelhos de Sesimbra e Seixal para efeito de registos das mínimas e revelou-se bastante fiável. 

Ao nível do software, os gráficos são impecáveis e só o facto de ter exportação automática para .pdf e .xlsx, torna-o muito versátil.

Será sem dúvida uma aquisição futura, para complementar o meu actual logger em formato de Pen.


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2022 às 19:20)

Há novamente termómetros auriol à venda nos Lidl.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2022 às 23:08)

Mais cedo que o normal, ainda são o mesmo modelo?


----------



## Nickname (9 Set 2022 às 08:56)

São ligeiramente diferentes, estes novos têm uma base rotativa e alarme.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2022 às 09:20)

Nickname disse:


> São ligeiramente diferentes, estes novos têm uma base rotativa e alarme.
> 
> Ver anexo 2164


Esse modelo novo até há relativamente pouco tempo não era fiável. Não sei se melhorou desde então.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2022 às 13:32)

Interessante, se calhar compro um para comparar as temperaturas entre os dois. Mas parece-me igual ao dos últimos 2 anos.


----------



## JTavares (11 Set 2022 às 19:34)

Colegas na Amazon/Ebay há propostas mais interessantes q estes do Lidl.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Set 2022 às 21:04)

JTavares disse:


> Colegas na Amazon/Ebay há propostas mais interessantes q estes do Lidl.


Podes indicar uma boa opção na Amazon Espanha por favor?


----------



## JTavares (14 Set 2022 às 20:34)

Não consigo postar links da Amazon. Mas procura por termometro interior/exterior e aparecem N deles.

Para o vosso caso até sem fios dá p o q querem.


----------

